# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2011



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2011 às 02:10)

Esta primeira madrugada de Fevereiro segue bem fresca, com os actuais *-0.2ºC*. 

Vento fraco e humidade nos *77%*.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Fev 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia 

o primeiro dia de fevereiro trouxe para estes lados um ceu limpo, muita geada com alguns bncos de nevoeiro sobre o rio e a temperatura mais baixa da minha estação com -1.6C


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e -2,6ºC. Uma boa geada hoje com um valor mínimo de *-4,1ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2011 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Fevereiro começou com uma bela geada de *-5,2ºC* ás 7h02

Neste momento está um belo dia de sol e *1,9ºC*


Há exactamente 37 anos, contam os meus pais que nesse 1 de Fevereiro de 1974 caiu um belo nevão aqui na cidade!


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2011 às 11:36)

Z13 disse:


> Há exactamente 37 anos, contam os meus pais que nesse 1 de Fevereiro de 1974 caiu um belo nevão aqui na cidade!



Daí o gosto pela neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2011 às 12:31)

Boas tardes.

Então hoje céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas,actual 9.5ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2011 às 12:45)

Mínima de -0,8ºC por Maçores e muita geada.


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

9ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã. No meu posto de observação registei uma mínima de -0.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2011 às 14:20)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E,actual 10.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2011 às 14:55)

Boas Tardes!

Mínima de *-0.6ºC* pelas 02:37.

Pro agora céu pouco nublado (nuvens altas), vento fraco e *10.8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

Boas noites.

Tarde e noite com céu limpo,vento moderado de N,actual 7.3ºC e 60%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.3ºC / 11.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2011 às 20:11)

Dia de sol, com algumas nuvens altas da parte da tarde.

Actual 2,5º.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2011 às 21:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 10,8ºC

Mín - -0,8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Fev 2011 às 21:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e algum vento moderado nas primeiras horas da tarde... enfraquecendo ao fim do dia

extremos: minima de -1.6ºC e uma maxima de 14.5ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 4.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,actual 6.0ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2011 às 22:18)

Dan disse:


> Daí o gosto pela neve



Provavelmente!


Temperatura actual: *-1,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2011 às 22:56)

Vento de N com 5.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2011 às 23:00)

*-1,7ºC *e mais uma geada...


Extremos do dia:* -5,2ºC  11,1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2011 às 07:14)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento fraco e 3.2ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada. Por agora -2,0ºC e com *-4,1ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2011 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Sol, geada e *-5,3ºC* esta manhã...


Neste momento: 4,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2011 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo e assim vai ser o resto da semana...este vento é que não fazia cá falta nenhuma ...que tornava o ambiente mais confortavél pelo menos de dia ,actual 11.4ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2011 às 14:20)

Céu limpo e vento mais calmo com 13.0ºC,nada mau !


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2011 às 17:06)

Dia de sol e vento moderado, com máxima de 12,9ºC.

Actual 10,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2011 às 17:18)

No que diz respeito à neve, ela mantém-se escassa nas serras portuguesas.

Nas imagens de satélite é apenas visível a neve nas serras de Montemuro e Estrela.
No MODIS tem-se um pouco melhor a noção da extensão da neve, e é possível ver ainda alguns vestígios noutras serras como no Marão.







Estância de ski na Torre, Serra da Estrela:






Esta manhã:






Gralheira, Montemuro (1100m)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2011 às 18:35)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu limpo e ainda com 10.3ºC,nada mau .

Temperaturas de hoje 4.0ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Dia marcados por muito nevoeiro, geada e gelo, ainda não sei os extremos do dia. Esta noite vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Dia marcados por muito nevoeiro, geada e gelo, ainda não sei os extremos do dia. Esta noite vai pelo mesmo caminho.



Boas fotos Mário.

Aquela serra ao fundo com neve é o Marão?


----------



## Teles (2 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

Boas , fotos Mário obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2011 às 19:59)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos Mário.
> 
> Aquela serra ao fundo com neve é o Marão?



Creio que o que te parece "neve" de facto é uma localidade, de nome Lousa, que fica bem no alto desse monte!

*GPS:Lat 41.166340 Lon -7.177750*







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Céu limpo e 3,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje

-4,1ºC / 9,4ºC

A serra da Nogueira ainda tem uma razoável cobertura de neve, mas como é uma área muito arborizada, a neve acaba não se ver muito bem nas imagens satélite.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2011 às 20:46)

Céu limpo com lento arrefecimento e vento fraco, com pressão estabilizda nos 1033hPa.

Actual 3,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2011 às 21:35)

Céu limpo e vento moderado,actual 7.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Chegamos agora aos *0,0ºC*


Extremos do dia: *-5,3ºC  13,7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Céu limpo, neblina em formação, vento fraco e 1032hPa estáveis.

Actuais 2,6ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2011 às 23:16)

Algum vento de NW/N com 7.0ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com alguma geada... 
estao 2.7ºC...


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2011 às 08:24)

bom dia pela Cova da Beira temperatura de 5.5ºC por esta hora, algo nublado e praticamente sem vento, ainda se ve neve na Gardunha na cara norte, e na Serra da Estrela ainda sobrevive neve acima dos 1200 m e nas zonas mais escondidas do sol


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2011 às 09:03)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens altas e -1,0ºC. Mais uma manhã de geada com *-1,3ºC *de mínima por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2011 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Hoje temos um belo dia de sol, que poderá vir a ser o dia mais quente do ano! (até agora!)

Mínima de *-1,7ºC*


Neste momento já 4,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2011 às 14:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 10,1ºC

Mín - -0,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2011 às 14:26)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã o céu ainda foi ocupado por nuvens altas ...neste momento céu limpo e já com a subida da temperatura em grande ,também faz cá falta ,actual 16.9ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## Tanya (3 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Boa tarde!
Sou de Lisboa e estava interessada em ir à Serra da Estrela amanhã passar o dia, e gostaria de saber se alguém me consegue dizer se ainda tem muita neve e/ou se irá ou não derreter até amanhã.

Espero não me ter enganado no sítio para perguntar isto.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Fev 2011 às 16:44)

Tanya disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sou de Lisboa e estava interessada em ir à Serra da Estrela amanhã passar o dia, e gostaria de saber se alguém me consegue dizer se ainda tem muita neve e/ou se irá ou não derreter até amanhã.
> 
> Espero não me ter enganado no sítio para perguntar isto.



Vista de Castelo Branco dá a sensação que apenas tem neve acumulada pelos 1800/1900m, por isso neve só mesmo na zona da torre. Mas posso estar enganado . E é bem possível que derreta quase toda até ao fim-de-semana .


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2011 às 17:21)

Tanya disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sou de Lisboa e estava interessada em ir à Serra da Estrela amanhã passar o dia, e gostaria de saber se alguém me consegue dizer se ainda tem muita neve e/ou se irá ou não derreter até amanhã.
> 
> Espero não me ter enganado no sítio para perguntar isto.




Já respondi à sua mensagem privada, mas fica a informação para todos os potenciais visitantes: ainda há neve mais do que suficiente para umas animadas brincadeiras, apesar de não ser a fartura de outros anos. Podem confirmar no site da Estância Vodafone (http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index1.php)...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

Dia de sol e vento moderado.

Máxima de 16,5ºC!!!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e bem quente para as horas que são...

Actuais 7,4ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2011 às 20:19)

Boas noites.

Então a tarde de hoje foi mesmo para a temperatura máxima do ano ...bem bom .

Céu limpo e com algum vento de N,o ambiente na rua ainda está razoavél,actual 12.0ºC e 49%HR.

A miníma de hoje foi obtida mesmo 0.00h de hoje,foi sempre na casa dos 7.0ºC até nascer o sol.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.8ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2011 às 20:44)

Afinal este foi apenas o 2º dia mais quente do ano... amanhã há mais!

*3,2ºC *actuais

Extremos do dia: *-1,7ºC  14,0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2011 às 21:19)

Tudo calmo, com temperatura mais quentes( e bem) que ontem à mesma hora.

Actual 6,8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2011 às 21:23)

A esta hora o termómetro ainda marca *10.1ºC* e o vento sopra fraco.

Mínima de *4.0ºC* e máxima de *17.2ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, o vento nao apareceu por aqui hoje... 
o dia esteve agradavel, ja fazia falta uns dias mais quentinhos 
extremos: 1.8ºC de minima e uma maxima de 19.4ºC

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e 7.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

Vento de N e ainda 11.0ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento existem alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio... digo com 0.6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2011 às 11:54)

Mais uma bela geada esta manhã!

Só registei temperaturas a partir das 8h00, registando uma mínima de *-3,7ºC*


Neste momento sol e *5,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2011 às 12:48)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de maravilha ....muito sol e temperatura do melhor...com este ambiente quase de primavera já ajuda as coeninhas a sair para fora das tocas ,actual 16.7ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2011 às 14:09)

14ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, está quentinho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2011 às 14:10)

Está visto que vai ser uma tarde maravilha...tudo calmo e nos 18.5ºC .


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2011 às 16:48)

Finalmente tivemos por aqui o dia mais quente desde 2 de Janeiro!!!

*15,7ºC*


Bem bom!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2011 às 16:58)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,7ºC

Mín - 1,0ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2011 às 17:34)

Céu limpo e 11,4ºC.



Extremos de hoje:

-2,9ºC / 12,7ºC

Tarde quente depois de uma manhã com muita geada.

Na serra da Nogueira a neve ainda vai resistindo.


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

Dan disse:


> Na serra da Nogueira a neve ainda vai resistindo.



  Que estranhas pegadas serão essas, Dan?

  Tão bonita, a pequena Nogueira!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2011 às 20:01)

Boas noites.

Bom fim de semana a todos com muito sol ...

A tarde por aqui já foi quase de manga arregaçada...já dei para tirar algum caruncho dos ossos .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 12.4ºC e 58%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.7ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2011 às 20:47)

Fotografias espectaculares Dan.
Afinal a neve ainda resiste. 

Há pouco um familiar meu de Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, disse que lá na aldeia, à sombra ainda há bastante neve. A geada que caiu depois da neve está a fazer com que seja difícil que ela derreta, apesar da temperatura positiva durante o dia.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

Veterano disse:


> Que estranhas pegadas serão essas, Dan?



Javali ou corço. As pegadas na neve, ao fim de vários dias, ficam muito maiores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2011 às 21:33)

Vento fraco de N e com 12.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2011 às 23:01)

boas
esqueci-me de referir de manha a bastante geada que existia... 

por estes lados o dia foi de sol bem quentinho  e sem vento
extremos: 0.3ºC de minima e 21.5ºC de maxima 

actuais: ja ha nevoeiro sobre o rio e ja se esta a espalhar pelas zonas baixas da cidade, nao ha vento e sigo com 6.8ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Por aqui ainda uns bons positivos 10.8ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2011 às 23:26)

Três fotos do mesmo local com intervalo de uns dois meses e meio.

14 de Novembro




23 de Dezembro




4 de Fevereiro


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2011 às 00:21)

Espectáculo Dan, devias voltar a esse local na primavera e depois no verão


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 09:22)

Céu limpo e vento fraco, com pressão estável aos 1035hPa.

Mínima de 1,3ºC, com alguma geada...


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2011 às 10:10)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 3,0ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com *-1,2ºC* de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 11:17)

Bons dias.

O que é prometido é devido...muito sol e já quentinho...eu que o diga que vim agora do quintal e já se faz sentir ,actual 12.8ºC e vento fraco.

Estive a olhar para as minhas plantas,estão mesmo a precisar de uma rega,e é para já !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 12:39)

Por aqui o sol do meio dia vai fazendo subir a temperatura com 15.4ºC,hoje já não bate a temperatura máxima de ontem .


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 12:51)

Credo, que calorão... Actual 16,3ºC, com algumas nuvens altas e muito sol.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

Ambiente bem ameno, com 16,7ºC e 30%HR.

vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

Tarde menos quente que ontem,mas não deixa de estar agradravél,actual 16.3ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2011 às 16:54)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,0ºC

Mín - 1,7ºC

A mínima de hoje foi de 1,4ºC e muito nevoeiro e gelo, aqui ficam umas fotos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 17:26)

Pelo céu nuvens cirros a passar e vento fraco,actual 15.5ºC e 48%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.7ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Fev 2011 às 17:32)

Dan disse:


> Três fotos do mesmo local com intervalo de uns dois meses e meio.
> 
> 14 de Novembro
> 
> ...



Só agora me pude ligar...

Mas que sequência espectacular Dan!!!

Excelentes registos! Parabéns!



Por aqui, depois de mais uma geada de *-2,9ºC* acabámos por ter o dia mais quente de 2011, com uma máxima de 17,7ºC!!!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 18:27)

Mais um dia excessivamente quente, com máxima de 19,0ºC......

Neste momento felizmente já mais mais ameno, com 10,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 18:41)

Muito fumo devido das lareiras que se vão acendendo,sem vento o fumo anda muito baixo,a temperatura agora vai baixando para subir novamente,actual 11.2ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

Sem vento com 10.3ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 20:06)

Céu com muitas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

temperatura um pouco mais agradável, com 8,4ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

Vento nulo e com 8.6ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 21:28)

Tudo calmo, com pressão nos 1033hPa e 8,3ºC estabilizados.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2011 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

mais um dia de altas-pressões (*1030hPa*), com céu limpo e inversões térmicas.

A mínima desta manhã foi mais uma vez negativa, *(-2,3ºC)* mas neste momento já registo *8,4ºC*.

A tarde promete!


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Por agora 6,0ºC e ainda alguma geada na sombra.

A mínima hoje já foi mais alta por aqui (*-0,6ºC*).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia cheio de sol e ambiente agradavél ,vento fraco com 16.4ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2011 às 16:38)

Muito sol  com 16.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.2ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

Vai ficando de noite e vento nulo,actual 11.6ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

Depois de uma tarde soalheira com uma máxima de *17,3ºC* estamos já com a temperatura em queda, ainda que estejam aceitáveis *8,1ºC*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2011 às 19:45)

Vento nulo com 9.2ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

Já mais fresco a esta hora, com *2,9ºC*

Pressão estável em *1028hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Vento fraco com 8.5ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2011 às 07:20)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e 2.4ºC de temperatura, ha tambem algum nevoeiro spbre o rio...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2011 às 12:24)

Boas tardes.

Muito sol e com a temperatura a subir...vento fraco de N,actual 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2011 às 14:08)

Vento fraco de sul com 17.2ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 16:07)

Nos últimos dias houve muito sol, mas desde o final da manhã de hoje houve um aumento gradual e significativo da nebolusidade.

Mínima hoje de 3,1ºC, com formação de geada junto à ribeira aqui perto...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 17:27)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 13,3ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Céu com muita nebulosidade a oeste.

Temperatura: 12.9ºC
Humidade: 48%

Mínima de 3.0ºC e máxima de 17.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 18:53)

Céu totalmente encoberto, mais espessamente a Oeste, por nuvens altas e médias, não ameaçando precipitação, pelo menos por agora...

Actual 8,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2011 às 19:12)

Boas noites.

Tarde de muito sol e agradavél....final tarde com aparecimento de nuvens altas a W,vento fraco e a respectiva descida da temperatura embalada ,actual 9.8ºC e 65%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.3ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 19:17)

A máxima do dia ficou-se 1ºC abaixo da de ontem: 18,1ºC, tendo sido uma dia marcado pelo sol da parte da manha, e pela nebolusidade altas da parte da tarde, com vento em geral fraco.

Actual 9,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2011 às 21:48)

Vento nulo e com 8.0ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, aumentado a neblusidade por nuvens altas... 
nao houve vento por aqui... houve geada de manha nas zonas baixas
extremos: 2.1ºC de minima e 14.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e 8.7ºC de temperatura


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2011 às 22:42)

Outro belo dia de primavera!

Extremos de temperatura: *Mín: -2,5ºC  Max: 17,1ºC*


Neste momento já arrefece com *1,6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Céu nublado, com pouco vento de SW.

Actual 5,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2011 às 23:03)

Tudo calmo com 7.4ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Fil (8 Fev 2011 às 00:57)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,1ºC com céu limpo e ausência de vento. Extremos do dia de 0,4ºC / 12,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Fev 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro, sem vento e 5.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 0,0ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com uma mínima de *-1,1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2011 às 12:38)

Boas tardes.

Hoje por cá muitas nuvens...depois de uns dias valentes com muito sol .

Logo pela manhã muito nublado e por cá continua nublado,algum vento e 12.0ºC com 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2011 às 14:27)

Muitas nuvens com momentos de sol,vento fraco de SW,actual 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2011 às 19:09)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens alternando com boas abertas...mais limpo agora e vento muito fraco,actual 9.0ºC e 80%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.8ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2011 às 19:14)

Dia de muitas nuvens altas e médias, vento fraco e mínima de 2,1ºC.

Actual 10,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

Algumas nuvens e vento muito fraco,actual 8.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2011 às 19:48)

Tudo calmo, com vento fraco, muitas nuvens em especial altas e 9,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2011 às 21:17)

Mantém o ambiente calmo e sem vento, com 9,1ºC.

Máxima de 18,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Fev 2011 às 21:43)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro levanto ao leio da manha deixando o ceu nublado, e assim esteve durante a tarde... nao houve vento por aqui... 

extremos: 5.1ºC de minima e 15.0ºC de maxima

actuais: esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado sem vento e com um ambiente agradavel de 11.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2011 às 22:29)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 9.0ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2011 às 22:46)

Muitas nuvens e vento nulo.

Actual 9,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2011 às 22:51)

Bem mais quente a noite por aqui... com *5,7ºC*


Extremos do dia: *Mín: -2,3ºC  Max: 14,9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com chuva fraca, sem vento e com 9.7ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2011 às 08:24)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento fraco e *9.1ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2011 às 11:23)

Chuvinha, com a qual eu honestamente não contava e bem mais quente que o previsto (mínima de 3,7ºC) e *6,2ºC* actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2011 às 12:26)

Boas tardes.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Este,actual 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2011 às 14:11)

Céu nublado sem sol e vento fraco,actual 12.1ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2011 às 18:17)

Dia de muitas nuvens, chuva pela madrugada com 1,0mm.

Actual 11,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2011 às 18:56)

Boas,tarde muito nublado com algum sol já para o fim do dia ,vento fraco com 10.6ºC e 80%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.8ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2011 às 21:35)

Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.

Actual 9,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Boa noite!

Hoje choveu, não o suficiente para despertar o meu pluviómetro, mas choveu!!

Extremos de temperatura: *3,7ºC  9,2ºC*


Neste momento *7,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2011 às 22:06)

Boas,tudo calmo com 9.3ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2011 às 22:41)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de chuva que durou ate as 9h da manha deixado o ceu muito nublado, mas com abertas da parte da tarde. o vento soprou muito fraco. 

extremos de hoge: 9.3ºC de minima e 14.7ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e 9.6ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2011 às 23:05)

Céu limpo com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2011 às 00:18)

Boas, por agora estou com 6,7ºC e céu nublado.

Mínima de 4,0ºC e máxima de 8,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 4,0ºC.

Mínima de 3,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2011 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã com nuvens altas por agora,vento fraco com 14.0ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2011 às 14:12)

Nuvens altas e baixas e vento fraco de SE,actual 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

Boas noites.

Tarde meia nublada e vento fraco,actual 10.5ºC e 75%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.2ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2011 às 21:51)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo da parte da manha tornando-se muito nublado durate a tarde... houve algum vento de tarde... 

extremos: 5.7ºC de minima e 15.3ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e 9.6ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,actual 7.4ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Dia de nuvens altas e baixas, em especial da parte da tarde. O vento foi fraco.

Estou sem pilhas na EM, por isso não posso desenvolver muito...


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2011 às 07:20)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado, algum nevoeiro sobre o rio, sem vento e com 4.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2011 às 07:52)

Bom dia

Céu limpo em mais uma manhã de geada. Por agora *-0,2ºC*, que corresponde ao valor mínimo até ao momento.



.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Fev 2011 às 09:20)

Por aqui o dia começou com céu totalmente encoberto e assim continua.

Temperatura nos *8.7ºC* e humidade nos *85%*


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2011 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

alguma neblina ainda sobre a cidade de Bragança que não permite a subida de temperatura (*1,1ºC* actuais)

De madrugada, uma bela geada e uma mínima de *-1,7ºC*


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2011 às 10:25)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Fev 2011 às 10:50)

E por aqui o sol finalmente apareceu, pois o céu já apresenta boas abertas, estando a temperatura nos *10.6ºC*.

O vento sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2011 às 12:39)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu quase limpo e muito nevoeiro nos vales do rio tejo,já estive a sul do distrito de CB pelas 11h  ainda havia muito nevoeiro por lá junto ao tejo,vento fraco com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2011 às 14:18)

Mais nuvens e muito sol,vento fraco de SE,actual 14.4ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, tounou-se encoberto depois do meio da tarde por umas nuvens ameacadoras, mas so choveu um bocado antes das 17h. 
o vento soprou moderado durante a passagem dessas nuvens... 
extremos: 4.2ºC de minima e 15.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, chove oacsionalmente, sem vento e 10.8ºC... 


daqui a pouco reporto a partir de gouveia...


----------



## Fil (11 Fev 2011 às 19:26)

Boas, céu com algumas nuvens e uma temperatura de 9,1ºC. A mínima foi de 0,3ºC e a máxima de 13,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2011 às 20:08)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens com vento fraco,actual 10.2ºC e 80%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.1ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Céu limpo e vento fraco com 9.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2011 às 08:06)

Bom dia e bom FDS! 

Por aqui o dia começa com céu limpo e vento fraco, com o sol a dar o ar da sua graça, apenas algum nevoeiro principalmente nos vales.

A temperatura está nos *4.3ºC* e a humidade nos *88%*.


----------



## Zoelae (12 Fev 2011 às 12:01)

Fim-de-semana por Trás-Os-Montes, temperatura mínima de *2,0ºC*.


----------



## dahon (12 Fev 2011 às 13:28)

Por Viseu as nuvens estão a escurecer parece que querem desenvolver vamos ver no que vai dar.

Cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2011 às 16:58)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo e muito sol a prometer um dia quente...mas não...a partir do início da tarde o céu ficou muito nublado e ambiente mais fresco ,vento fraco e com 13.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.9ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Fev 2011 às 17:26)

boas

por gouveia o dia esta a ser de ceu muito nublado da parte da manha tornando-se pouco nublado da parte da tarde. 
o vento sopra muito fraco por aqui... 

a temperatura deve rondar os 13ºC, so agora reparei que a estação nao esta a transmitir


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2011 às 19:15)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 10.0ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Fev 2011 às 19:17)

DEpois de recarregadas as pilhas da EM, regresso com céu quase limpo e 7,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Fev 2011 às 21:20)

Céu bastante nublado, com vento fraco.

Actual 4,8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2011 às 22:45)

Boa noite,

aqui por Bragança estamos prestes a baixar a mínima da madrugada (*3,0ºC*), pois neste momento registo *3,6ºC*

A máxima do dia ficou em *14,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2011 às 23:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 6.6ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2011 às 00:39)

por gouveia a noite esta a ser calma, com ceu pouco nublado sem vento e uma actual de 3.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2011 às 09:22)

Dia de muitas nuvens e alguma neblina, por agora vento fraco com uma pressão atmosférica de 1013hPa, em descida, com o vento a aumentar ligeiramente, apesar de não ter passado os 10km/h, mas já é notória a sua aceleração.

Actual 8,4ºC, com mínima de 3,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2011 às 09:40)

Já chove faz uns 5 minutos, vão 0,5mm.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2011 às 09:54)

Bom dia

Por aqui também chove. Neste momento 3,7ºC e chuva. A mínima ficou em 0,8ºC.


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2011 às 10:13)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui também chove. Neste momento 3,7ºC e chuva. A mínima ficou em 0,8ºC.



  Hoje Bragança irá ver o elemento branco, Dan, pena não estar por aí.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Fev 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia!

Dia cinzento e chuvoso tal como se esperava.
A cota de neve deve rondar neste momento os 1000m, é provável que em Montalegre já neve.

A temperatura já desce...

*Temp: 4ºC*


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2011 às 11:42)

Veterano disse:


> Hoje Bragança irá ver o elemento branco, Dan, pena não estar por aí.



Esperamos que sim 

Por agora chuva moderada e 6,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Fev 2011 às 11:49)

Eu também registo neste momento *6,0ºC* e já recolhi *2,3mm *dos dos pequenos mas persistentes aguaceiros que caem desde o inicio da manhã...


A mínima desta madrugada ficou em *1,3ºC*


----------



## RaFa (13 Fev 2011 às 12:59)

Nas Penhas Douradas já neva


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2011 às 13:48)

Houve uma boa acumulação de neve acima dos 1500m.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2011 às 13:52)

boas

por gouveia começou a chover itensamente depois das 9.30, onde neva acima dos 900-1000m, ja vejo acomulação nessa altitude. o vento soprou forte antes de chuva... onte tambem a temperatura estava alta nos 10ºC 
assim que começou a chover a temperatura caiu para os actuais 6.6ºC  

actalmente ja nao chove, vento fraco e 6.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2011 às 15:24)

a acomulação que exitia ja derreteu com algumas abertas que se tem verificado, quando o sol espreita este e mesmo quente... 
o vento fraco continua e a temperatura subiu para os 8.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (13 Fev 2011 às 15:32)

Boas,

Hoje abalei de Bragança com 3,5Cº (8:15) passagem pelo alto de Rossas ainda com 4ºC, depois grande subida até Mirandela onde já estavam 8ºC. Na passagem e paregem por Ribeira de Pena 4ºC já com muita precipitação mas práticamente só liquida, apesar de tudo já era possível ver um ou outro floco perdido...Não sei como estará neste momento mas acredito que por aqueles lados já deve ser neve...


Abraço e boa tarde de neve para quem teve oportinudade de subir as serras. 

Na próxima madrugada a neve vai descer às cidades, os Brigantinos que se preparem para o elemento branco


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2011 às 16:05)

*Acessos à Serra da Estrela cortados devido ao mau tempo*



> O mau tempo obrigou, este domingo, ao corte de vários troços das estradas nacionais 338 e 339, na serra da Estrela, na zona do concelho da Guarda, informa a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil na sua página da Internet.
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, está interrompida a circulação de veículos na Estrada Nacional 339 no troço Lagoa Comprida/Sabugueiro e nos troços da 338 Loriga/Lagoa Comprida, Piornos/Manteigas, Piornos/Cruzamento da Torre, Cruzamento Torre/Torre e Lagoa Comprida/Cruzamento Torre.



in: JN


----------



## frusko (13 Fev 2011 às 16:20)

liquei a radio montalegre e ta a dar o relato e nao neva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2011 às 16:23)

Boas tardes.

Manhã muito chuvosa a partir das 11h até 14h a partir daí abriu com sol e muitas nuvens.

Algum vento de W com 9.2ºC e 88%HR e 11.2mm.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2011 às 16:37)

Inúmeras estradas cortadas no maciço central da Serra da Estrela devido à queda de neve.

Situação neste momento:
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Publico/smaListDetails.asp?OcurId=13635&numOcorrencia=2345


----------



## Ronny (13 Fev 2011 às 17:15)

Na gralheira já ne vê alguma acumulação..

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam.html


----------



## pedro vitorino (13 Fev 2011 às 17:21)

Ronny disse:


> Na gralheira já ne vê alguma acumulação..
> 
> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam.html



pode ser que hoje tenhamos sorte amigo aqui por lamego


----------



## Ronny (13 Fev 2011 às 17:25)

Olá vizinho.. hoje não me acredito muito.. mas lá para 4ª feira à noite..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2011 às 17:35)

Poucas nuvens e já vai resfrescando ,actual 8.6ºC.


----------



## Ronny (13 Fev 2011 às 17:54)

http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/#

Neva com intensidade na Posada de São Lourenço..


----------



## pedro vitorino (13 Fev 2011 às 17:55)

Ronny disse:


> Olá vizinho.. hoje não me acredito muito.. mas lá para 4ª feira à noite..



basta haver precipitação por voltas das 24h e neva.
abraço


----------



## jonaslor (13 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

Boas, aqui por Loriga teve a nevar com chuva misturada e um pouco de granizo...
temp. 3,3.ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (13 Fev 2011 às 18:43)

Boas.


Por aqui já nevou, existe uma pequena acumulação apenas em certos sítios mais abrigados. Como só cheguei a casa agora, não posso dizem quanto tempo nevou ou com que intensidade.


Daqui consigo ver acumulação a partir dos 950m.



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

Boa noite.

Por Paradela também já nevou mas sem acumulação.
A temperatura continua a descer e a partir de agora tudo o que cair será neve.

Temp: 2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2011 às 20:00)

Neve na serra da estrela 13.01.11
vitacarol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2011 às 20:34)

Céu limpo com vento de W/NW,actual 6.7ºC e 80%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.4ºC / 10.0ºC e 11.2mm.


----------



## Z13 (13 Fev 2011 às 21:07)

Aqui pelo nordeste a temperatura vem em queda, estando agora em *2,4ºC*.


Durante o dia acumulei *4,3mm*


Os extremos de temperatura foram: *1,4ºC  7,5ºC*


----------



## karkov (13 Fev 2011 às 21:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Neve na serra da estrela 13.01.11
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEf1PjcM_p8
> vitacarol



só se enganaram no mês


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2011 às 22:11)

Céu limpo e com 5.8ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Norther (13 Fev 2011 às 22:18)

A neve começou a cair a partir das 8 horas na Serra da Estrela e ate sensivelmente as 12 nevou bem acumulando entre 3 e 5 cm aos 1500 metros.
subi as 12 e à saída da Covilhã aos 800m caía uma forte água neve empurrada por vento forte, neve a cair apanhei aos 1200m e com acumulação aos 1300m, mas pouca, derretendo quando o sol apareceu pelas 14 horas tornando a nevar a partir das 15 horas.
demorei perto de duas horas a fazer o percurso Sanatorio - Penhas da Saúde devido ao muito tráfego que foi apanhado pela neve e aos maus condutores que por ali andavam como a má coordenação das equipas de vigilância da Serra 
 deixo aqui umas fotos

1400m








1500m












a tarde voltou a nevar com intensidade com forte vento




A Serra da Gardunha ao longe com 1250m sem neve


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2011 às 23:00)

boas 

ja estou em santa comba onde esta tudo calmo, so caiu ha pouco um aguaceiro... nao ha vento e sigo com 5.8ºC


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2011 às 23:42)

Boas fotos Norther, vai cair bastante neve na Serra da Estrela nos próximos dias. 

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens, temperatura de 1,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## jonaslor (13 Fev 2011 às 23:49)

Neva em Loriga...


----------



## bartotaveira (13 Fev 2011 às 23:51)

Boas.


Por aqui neva com intensidade, pena é que a temperatura não baixar dos 1,9ºC, derretendo ao chegar ao chão... 


EDIT: Entretanto a temperatura baixou para 1,3ºC mas parou de nevar...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2011 às 23:53)

ãcabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado em forma de granizo, nao ha vento e sigo com 5.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2011 às 00:34)

Caiu à pouco um aguaceiro com granizo que rendeu os primeiros 2.7mm do dia.

A temperatura está nos *4.6ºC* e a humidade nos *83%*.


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2011 às 00:59)

Cai neste momento um forte aguaceiro com umas farrapas a mistura. Temp 2,4°c


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2011 às 01:07)

Boas fotos Norther! 

---------------------

Neva com intensidade das Penhas Douradas.







Na Gralheira a neve também vai começando a pegar.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2011 às 01:17)

Estou a regressar da "bola" em Lisboa e acabo de apanhar neve na A24 na zona de Castro Daire. No termometro do carro marca 1Â°.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2011 às 02:09)

Uma hora depois, já tudo branquinho.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com o ceu nublado, nevoeiro nos vales e zonas baixas, sigo com 3.4ºC


----------



## Teles (14 Fev 2011 às 07:50)

A neve caiu bem está noite na Serra da estrela como se pode ver na webcam da Covilha:
http://www.meteocovilha.com/webcam-serra-estrela


----------



## tclor (14 Fev 2011 às 08:03)

Alguma neve em Loriga.  Não é muita, mas sempre dá para regalar os olhos. O céu está limpo nesta altura.


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2011 às 08:41)

Loriga acorda um pouco pintada de branco.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Visualize mais fotos em: http://loriganet.blogspot.com/2011/02/alguma-neve-em-loriga.html


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2011 às 10:11)

Gralheira:






Penhas Douradas







Estradas cortadas:


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2011 às 10:22)

Que eu tivesse visto, no Sarzedo não fomos além de água-neve, havendo apenas acumulação acima dos 950msnm.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2011 às 11:10)

Alguma neve (pouca) no Alvão;O Marão está envolto em Nevoeiro e não o consigo ver.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu desde manhã cada vez vai ficando muito nublado...hoje já estive em Vila Rei cerca das 11h da manhã por lá chovia com alguma intensidade...vento fraco,actual 7.9ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

Céu muito nublado e vai pingando,vento mais moderado de S,actual 8.4ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2011 às 16:51)

Dia de chuva moderado, com máxima de 7,2ºC e 9,5mm.

Actual 6,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2011 às 19:08)

Boas noites .

Por cá a partir 14h30m começou a chover em forma de aguaceiros e cá continua...vento moderado de S/SW,actual 7.5ºC e 5.0mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.6ºC / 9.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2011 às 19:13)

Continua a chuva fraca a moderada, vão praticamente 8h seguidas, desde as 11:30h que não pára. 
O vento tem estado bastante fraco, não o esperava assim, não passou ainda os 20km/h,...
A pressão anda à roda dos 1010hpa, depois de uns 1017hPa esta manhã, e 1013hPa a meio da tarde.



Actuais 6,3ºC e 97%HR; 16,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2011 às 19:28)

O vento vai ficando mais forte e chuva moderada,actual 7.7ºC e 5.4mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2011 às 21:01)

boas

por aqui o ceu encobriu ao meio da manha, e a chuvinha chegou pouco depois das 13h... o vento esta fraco desde as 19h 
extremos: 3.4ºC de minima e 9.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, nao chove no momento, vento fraco e 8.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

Chuva algo intensa, com aumento súbito da temperatura e queda da pressão, que se encontra nos 1008hPa.

Actual 9,3ºC e 26,3mm.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

Chuva moderada e 2,1ºC (com algum sleet de vez em quando).

A precipitação é intensa na serra com bastante sleet e já alguma acumulação de neve acima dos 1000m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Boas,o vento está forte de SW e subida da temperatura,os aguaceiros continuam,actual 9.0ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (14 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Dan disse:


> Chuva moderada e 2,1ºC (com algum sleet de vez em quando).
> 
> A precipitação é intensa na serra com bastante sleet e já alguma acumulação de neve acima dos 1000m.



Boas noite!

Hoje o dia foi de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros a partir do meio da tarde, tendo acumulado até agora *10,4mm*. Logo de manhã era possível ver a acumulação de neve a toda a volta da cidade, a partir dos 800/850 mts. Mas ao longo do dia derreteu praticamente tudo...

Os extremos de temperatura foram:* 0,9ºC  5,7ºC*

Neste momento chove, com *2,5ºC* nesta zona e só é pena a temperatura a 850hPa ser positiva... senão tínhamos aqui um belo nevão!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

Vento e chuva fraca,actual 9.5ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## bartotaveira (14 Fev 2011 às 23:43)

Bom dia.

Por aqui acordamos com gelo e sol. A partir das 10h céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fraca/moderada.

Entre as 17:30  e as 20:30 choveu com bastante intensidade. Altura em que caíam alguns flocos de neve.


Durante o dia a temperatura esteve estável entre os 2 -3ºC, mas houve uma subida abrupta da temperatura, vejam:







Precipitação acumulada: *18mm*


Actual: 

- Chuva moderada com vento moderado/forte
- Temp: *5,7ºC*
- PA: *1006hPa*
- HR: *92%*




Extremos:

Tmin: *-0,4ºC*

Tmax: *5,9ºC*

Rajada: *50km/h*



Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2011 às 00:56)

Boas, por aqui chove fraco neste momento, há umas 2 horas atrás chegou a chover com bastante força e a temperatura caiu a pique para 1,8ºC, ainda pensei que chegasse a nevar mas com a temperatura em altura a subir era complicado...  Agora a temperatura tem estado a subir e estou agora com 2,8ºC. Durante o dia acumulei 10,1 mm de precipitação. Mínima de 0,6ºC e máxima de 5,1ºC.

Durante a madrugada por volta das 07h ainda chegou a nevar um pouco, com alguma chuva misturada.


----------



## panda (15 Fev 2011 às 01:01)

futuramente a minha estaçao meteorologica vai estar montada mesmo no tortosendo,passa dos 710 M de altitude para os 540 M


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2011 às 07:19)

boas

por aqui o despertar foi ao som da trovoada (6.30h) a chuva caiu moderada ate a pouco... 
actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento fraco (forte durante a trovoada) e 8.4ºC de temperatura que quase nao se ,echeu durante a noite...


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2011 às 10:27)

Bom dia 

Céu muito nublado e 4,9ºC. A chuva não deve tardar.

Mínima de 1,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2011 às 13:06)

Manhã marcada por aguaceiros moderados a forte, mas de média duração, não excedendo os 30minutos. O vento continua fraco, quase nulo, não era suposto, pois não?

Ontem precipitaram 28,7mm, mais tarde, quando estiver em casa dou mais informação...


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2011 às 13:14)

Neva com bastante intensidade nas Penhas Douradas e em minutos ficou tudo branco outra vez.






Durante a manhã, e a julgar pelas imagens webcam (1280m), a neve foi caindo mas sempre sem pegar. 

------------

A webcam da Gralheira encontra-se offline.


----------



## ppereira (15 Fev 2011 às 13:23)

AnDré disse:


> Neva com bastante intensidade nas Penhas Douradas e em minutos ficou tudo branco outra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





também estive a seguir, começou por volta das 13h00 e ficou tudo branco. em Manteigas também me parece que está a nevar, embora não tenha pegado. a temperatura desceu dos 6º para os 3,8º actuais em cerca de 20 min


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2011 às 14:04)

Boas tardes.

Durante a noite e primeiras horas da manhã foram de aguaceiros...vento moderado e muitas nuvens,actual 10.6ºC e 2.6mm.


----------



## ppereira (15 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

Pela webcam da estância de ski da serra da estrela, ainda não consegui vislumbrar uma pessoa....caem flocos enormes apenas dá para ver os canhões de neve lá estacionados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2011 às 14:14)

Neste momento um forte aguaceiro com muito vento de W,actual 9.2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2011 às 15:36)

ppereira disse:


> Pela webcam da estância de ski da serra da estrela, ainda não consegui vislumbrar uma pessoa....caem flocos enormes apenas dá para ver os canhões de neve lá estacionados



As estradas de acesso a torre encontram-se encerradas logo será difícil deslumbrar alguém na webcam 

Temp:6.2ºc com aguaceiros fracos


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2011 às 15:37)

> *Neve corta duas estradas no Norte do distrito*
> 15 | 02 | 2011   13.50H
> 
> Duas estradas ficaram hoje de manhã cortadas devido à neve que “cai com alguma intensidade” no norte do distrito de Viseu, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro.
> ...



Situação na serra da Estrela


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Fev 2011 às 17:17)

Bem, valente aguaceiro aqui em Mirandela de a 15min para cá. 
Amanha de manha sigo para Bragança pois tenho um exame as 14h e se por um lado anseio pela neve, por outro tenho receio de ficar preso nela, talvez no alto de rossas...pessoal de Bragança, o que acham?


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2011 às 17:27)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Bem, valente aguaceiro aqui em Mirandela de a 15min para cá.
> Amanha de manha sigo para Bragança pois tenho um exame as 14h e se por um lado anseio pela neve, por outro tenho receio de ficar preso nela, talvez no alto de rossas...pessoal de Bragança, o que acham?



Boas... Também és aluno do IPB?

Amanha pode ser complicado passar no alto de Rossas, vê lá se não é melhor ires hoje, se não podes ir hoje vai o mais cedo que poderes amanha para não correres o risco de faltares ao exame


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2011 às 17:30)

um forte aguaceiro trouxe agua-neve aqui a minha zona apesar da temperatura alta que no entanto esta em queda rapida, 2.8 agora. (msg de telm)


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Fev 2011 às 17:34)

MSantos disse:


> Boas... Também és aluno do IPB?
> 
> Amanha pode ser complicado passar no alto de Rossas, vê lá se não é melhor ires hoje, se não podes ir hoje vai o mais cedo que poderes amanha para não correres o risco de faltares ao exame



Sim, primeiro ano de Desporto

Não vai ser mesmo possível ir hoje, sendo assim tentarei ir o mais cedo possível amanha, obrigado pela dica


----------



## Ronny (15 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/view/index.shtml

pode-se ver alguma acumulação na aldeia da serra..


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2011 às 18:38)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Bem, valente aguaceiro aqui em Mirandela de a 15min para cá.
> Amanha de manha sigo para Bragança pois tenho um exame as 14h e se por um lado anseio pela neve, por outro tenho receio de ficar preso nela, talvez no alto de rossas...pessoal de Bragança, o que acham?




Por essa hora também caiu uma valente chuvada por aqui, que passou a neve e durou cerca de uma hora, no entanto não acumulou. Mas acima dos 900m está tudo branquinho.


Impressionante foi a queda de temperatura, que caiu de 5ºC para 0,8ºC em menos de uma hora! 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2011 às 18:43)

Boas noites.

A tarde ainda foi de aguaceiros...o vento ficou calmo para o fim do dia e céu a ficar pouco nublado,actual 6.7ºC e 5.6mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2011 às 18:51)

Por agora céu pouco nublado e 3,2ºC.

Também eu "apanhei" o forte aguaceiro de sleet por volta das 17-17:20h.


----------



## Johnny (15 Fev 2011 às 18:51)

N anda aqui ninguém de *Montalegre* (Vila Real), ou perto???

Para dar algumas indicações do q por aí se passa???


----------



## salgado (15 Fev 2011 às 18:52)

Um bom aguaceiro de cerca de 45 m também aqui no Sabugal. Nos últimos 15 min já era mais neve que chuva...temperatura caiu cerca de 4º!


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2011 às 18:53)

A webcam da Gralheira voltou.
(Penso que esteve todo o dia offline devido à trovoada que se fez sentir na região durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã).

Alguma neve na aldeia.


----------



## frusko (15 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

liguei agora a um amigo meu em Montalegre a neve mas muito pouca


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

Johnny disse:


> N anda aqui ninguém de *Montalegre* (Vila Real), ou perto???
> 
> Para dar algumas indicações do q por aí se passa???



Por Paradela (Chaves) apenas chuva, por vezes moderada...

*Dados actuais:*

Temp: 1.4ºC
Pressão: 1005hpa
Vento: Moderado Oeste

Falta precipitação...


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2011 às 19:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi marcado com aguaceiros, vento moderado durante os mesmos.... o vento esteve fraco a moderado.... 

aconteceu uma cena fixe, quando vinha do trabalho eis que me deparo com metade da cidade com restos de uma valente saraivada que deve ter caido e a outra metade com a estrada praticamente seca  









actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e 6.4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (15 Fev 2011 às 19:22)

Amanhã poderá cair o maior nevão do ano nas serras do Nordeste. 
Circular à volta de Bragança não vai ser fácil e muito provavelmente até na cidade poderá haver alguma acumulação.
A precipitação será moderada a forte entre as 4:30/5:00 e as 10:00 horas e será de neve em grande parte do Nordeste.







Durante a tarde a cota de neve deverá baixar ainda mais e com possibilidade de forte queda de neve para o fim da tarde.







É verdade que é uma entrada de NO que deixa muitas vezes Bragança no limite da neve mas amanhã parece que haverá frio em altitude suficiente. Para ser perfeita faltava um pouco mais de frio à superfície mas vamos aguardar com esperança. 




É nestes dias que custa ainda mais estar longe de Bragança, fico à espera das fotos…



Já agora e porque por aqui a Protecção Civil leva muitas vezes nas "orelhas", algumas delas com razão, fica a informação que no passado Domingo duas horas antes de estar prevista o inicio da precipitação, com probabilidade de neve, já havia limpa-neves no IP4 de prevenção. Parece que a atitude está a mudar e  para melhor


Neste momento 2,3ºC na Flor na Ponte (Z13) e 2,7ºC no IPB.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados, vento fraco e 11,2mm.

Actual 6,6ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Fev 2011 às 19:50)

Situação actual:

18:45 UTC




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
© eumetsat


19:00 UTC




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
© eumetsat


A temperatura continua descer, neste momento 2,0ºC e 91%HR em Bragança.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2011 às 19:57)

As temperaturas prometem quiça algumas surpresas durante a noite, estações em altitudes mais baixas estão igualmente com registos bastante favoráveis o que faz intuir que a cota estará bem baixa.

No WunderGround:

Monterrei (GZ): 1ºC
*Vidago: 2ºC* 
Bragança: 2ºC
Carrazedo: 3ºC
Vila Real: 6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (15 Fev 2011 às 20:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> As temperaturas prometem quiça algumas surpresas durante a noite, estações em altitudes mais baixas estão igualmente com registos bastante favoráveis o que faz intuir que a cota estará bem baixa.
> 
> No WunderGround:
> 
> ...



É um bom indicador, está a aumentar a probabilidade da frente da madrugada/manhã já ser de neve em Bragança.
Agora 1,9ºC.


----------



## boneli (15 Fev 2011 às 20:07)

Brigantia disse:


> Situação actual:
> 
> 18:45 UTC
> 
> ...



Eu olho para essa imagem de radar e para mim só me dá a entender que vai haver bastante precipitação..pelo menos nuvens tem muitas (pura ignorância da minha parte ao analisar os vossos mapas).
Então as cotas de neve ai por Bragança e já agora eu sei que é off topic aqui para as Serras mais no Litoral ( Cabreira, Gerês e afins) deverão rondar que altitudes?

Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2011 às 20:16)

Por aqui a temperatura esta em descida, neste momento estão 2.4ºc com 98% humidade, será que noite nos trás uma supresa


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2011 às 20:39)

tive agora a confirmação do centro Limpeza de Neve que na Torre serra da Estrela ja tem acumulação que já ultrapassa 1 metro em alguns citios


----------



## cova beira (15 Fev 2011 às 20:54)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura esta em descida, neste momento estão 2.4ºc com 98% humidade, será que noite nos trás uma supresa




o ideal seria atingirmos entre 0ºc a 1ºc antes da frente fazer subir um pouco a temperatura mas começar o dia aí em cima com neve ou sleet já seria um excelente indicador para amanha á noite, é muito provável que loriga amanhã tenha um nevão com mais de dez centímetros


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Boa noite a todos. Este Inverno em Viseu (cidade) está a ser um pouco frustrante. Só dá para matar saudades da neve na TV.


----------



## FSantos (15 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

Neva bem na pousada de S. Lourenço em Manteigas:

http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

Céu parcialmente nublado, com vento nulo e 1007hPa em queda.

Actual 4,7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

cova beira disse:


> o ideal seria atingirmos entre 0ºc a 1ºc antes da frente fazer subir um pouco a temperatura mas começar o dia aí em cima com neve ou sleet já seria um excelente indicador para amanha á noite, é muito provável que loriga amanhã tenha um nevão com mais de dez centímetros



De facto isso seria o ideal, estou com mais esperança para amanhã ao fim do dia, pois hoje quando a frente começar a entrar inevitavelmente a temperatura vai subir


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2011 às 21:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> As temperaturas prometem quiça algumas surpresas durante a noite, estações em altitudes mais baixas estão igualmente com registos bastante favoráveis o que faz intuir que a cota estará bem baixa.
> 
> No WunderGround:
> 
> ...





Bom indicador! 


O sensor dessa estação em Vidago, pelas temperaturas que dá durante o dia, não deve ter RS.

Neste momento em Carrazedo temos *1,7ºC*, o sensor que tenho ao nível do solo sem RS marca *0,2ºC*. Os carros já têm uma película de gelo por cima.



Seria mesmo agradável acordar com um nevão! 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2011 às 21:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> As temperaturas prometem quiça algumas surpresas durante a noite, estações em altitudes mais baixas estão igualmente com registos bastante favoráveis o que faz intuir que a cota estará bem baixa.
> 
> No WunderGround:
> 
> ...



Update:

*Monterrei - Verín (GZ): 0ºC*
Paradela - Chaves: 1ºC
Vidago - Chaves: 2ºC
Carrazedo - Valpaços: 2ºC
Bragança: 3ºC
*Vila Real: 4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2011 às 21:47)

Céu limpo com alguma neblina,actual 4.9ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

*Granizo: autocarros com crianças ficaram bloqueados*

A forte queda de granizo sentida cerca das 17h00 desta terça-feira na zona de Vouzela, no distrito de Viseu, impediu a passagem de três autocarros que transportavam alunos para casa, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.

Paulo Teixeira, segundo comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Vouzela, contou que «caiu muito granizo em Carvalhal de Vermilhas, Campia, em toda a zona paralela à A25», chegando a atingir «entre 10 a 15 centímetros de altura» nalguns locais. «Os autocarros que transportavam os alunos para casa quanto mais subiam a serra mais dificuldades sentiam», explicou, acrescentando que «três ficaram bloqueados na zona de Chã».
Duas viaturas dos bombeiros, duas da protecção civil e uma da GNR têm estado a transportar os passageiros dos autocarros para casa. Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro, a queda de granizo provocou também três despistes na A25, junto a Reigoso, Boa Aldeia e Cercosa, mas só se registaram danos materiais. 

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## Z13 (15 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

A temperatura por aqui subiu um pouquinho e ficou agora estancada nos *2,9ºC*...


Extremos do dia: *1,9ºC  6,7ºC*

Precipitação *4,1mm*


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

Z13 disse:


> A temperatura por aqui subiu um pouquinho e ficou agora estancada nos *2,9ºC*...
> 
> 
> Extremos do dia: *1,9ºC  6,7ºC*
> ...



É como aqui esta a subir 2.8ºc , decididamente falta frio em altitude, assim nada feito


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Por aqui apareceu o nevoeiro,actual 5.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.8ºC / 11.5ºC e 5.6mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2011 às 23:01)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento e ja a 2 horas que nao chove, sigo com 6.3ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

Agora céu nublado e 2,4ºC.

Às 20h nevava a partir dos 900m e havia neve acumulada na estrada um pouco acima dos 1000m. Às 22:30h essa neve na estrada já estava a gelar.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2011 às 23:31)

começou a cair uma saraivada repentina


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2011 às 23:42)

ja acalmou, chove agora moderado, sem vento

a malta do litoral norte ja esta a ter animação


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2011 às 00:31)

Por aqui a temperatura também tem vindo a subir ligeiramente, estando agora nos 2,6ºC. Por voltas as 20h estavam 1,7ºC.

Precipitação total do dia de 3,9 mm. Extremos de 1,7ºC / 5,7ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (16 Fev 2011 às 04:29)

Boas noites 
Valente trovão que acabou de se ouvir aqui em Mirandela

Com a chegada da precipitação, algumas localidades que estavam a ter inversão térmica, tiveram um disparo na temperatura, como alias acontece no local onde me encontro

edit: neste momento espécie de temporal, muita chuva e vento!


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2011 às 04:53)

Por aqui apesar da temperatura ainda um pouco alta de 2,6ºC, já cai bastante neve misturada com chuva e até já há alguma acumulação no capot do meu carro.

PS: não se ouviu nada mas pareceu-me ver um clarão pela janela, será trovoada com neve?


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 06:08)

Bom dia

Vai nevando moderadamente com 0,9ºC. Já está tudo branco,


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2011 às 07:28)

bom dia

depois de uma noite de alguns trovoes o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, nao chove no momento, o vento esta fraco e sigo com 6.9ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 07:42)

Volta a nevar um pouco agora com 0,2ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Fev 2011 às 07:52)

Bom dia.

Acordei às 7:30 com uma pequena nevada:








Pelo que parece isto vai derreter rapidamente, ouve-se água a correr nos tubos de queda do telhado...  Pelo que dá para ver daqui, acima dos 850m existe uma acumulação significativa!



Actuais:


Temp: *0,7ºC*

PA: *996 hPa*

HR: *98%*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2011 às 09:14)

> *Escolas encerradas em Bragança por causa da neve*
> Autarquia decidiu manter escolas fechadas, por falta de condições para a circulação automóvel
> 
> A Câmara de Bragança decidiu encerrar, esta terça-feira, as escolas do concelho, por causa da neve que caiu durante a noite e que, de acordo com o vice-presidente, Rui Caseiro, «não permitiu condições de circulação dos transportes».
> ...


http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/neve-chuva-vento-escolas-braganca-tvi24/1233431-4071.html


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Tudo branquinho por aqui, embora não seja um grande "camadão" já dá para regalar a vista!

*1,6ºC* neste momento com o céu a querer abrir e a mostrar-nos as serras aqui à volta que, essas sim, estão cobertas de neve!


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Fev 2011 às 09:30)

Por aqui começa a chover, penso que seja só chuva. a neve vai derretendo. A cotas mais altas deve ser neve.

Temp: *1,7ºC*


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 09:42)

A IP4 junto a Bragança.




A temperatura já subiu um pouco e começa a ficar nevoeiro na parte alta da cidade.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 09:46)

Dan disse:


> A temperatura já subiu um pouco e começa a ficar nevoeiro na parte alta da cidade.



Boas Dan ela tinha de cair era uma questão de tempo  Boa foto!


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2011 às 10:06)

No Sarzedo apenas vi alguns flocos de neve misturados com a chuva, porque manto branco só acima dos 1000msnm.


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Fev 2011 às 10:07)

Bom dia.
Às 9:30 estavam 5,9º. Céu nublado e não chove.
Por volta das 4:00-4:30 ouvi um grande trovão.
O Marão e o Alvão estão com neve. No Alvão existe acumulação a partir talvez dos 700-800m. Não está assim tanta neve.
Agora a chuva regressou assim como o vento.
Creio que neve só mesmo nos locais habituais mas sem grande quantidade/acumulação.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 10:16)

Serrano disse:


> No Sarzedo apenas vi alguns flocos de neve misturados com a chuva, porque manto branco só acima dos 1000msnm.



Talvez hoje para o final do dia tenhamos sorte pois a cota vai descer


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 10:33)

Boas fotos Dan.

Em Montemuro nevou, mas nada de grandes nevões.
Aliás, a nacional 321 Castro D'Aire / Cinfães, acabou de ser reaberta ao transito. 

Gralheira:


----------



## Weatherman (16 Fev 2011 às 11:02)

Por Vouzela mais um aguaceiro com granizo.
Temperatura nos 10,1ºC 
O caramulo continua sem neve


----------



## caramulo (16 Fev 2011 às 11:37)

Weatherman disse:


> Por Vouzela mais um aguaceiro com granizo.
> Temperatura nos 10,1ºC
> O caramulo continua sem neve



Será que vamos ter neve para o fim da tarde?


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 11:40)

Na região de Manteigas a acumulação de neve no solo só parece ser significativa acima dos 1200m de altitude.

Acima dos 1500m é que deve estar fantástico.


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 12:10)

Aqui pelo centro da cidade, agora chuva e *2,7ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 12:26)

Que pena não estar em Bragança para ver essa neve, ainda por cima deve ser a maior nevada d a época, o que também não é difícil porque este ano tem sido muito fraco

Aproveitem bem e tirem fotos


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2011 às 12:40)

Parabéns aos contemplados pelo branco elemento! 

Logo ao final da tarde haverá mais e ai sim espero que haja acumulações que se vejam!


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Fev 2011 às 12:40)

Por aqui vento forte, por vezes muito forte e aguaceiros por vezes intensos.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 13:17)

2,4ºC com chuva e graupel por agora.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 13:21)

Cai uma valente granizada por aqui com 5°c


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Fev 2011 às 13:47)

Será que pela noite teremos boas surpresas? Neve com farturinha na pousada de s. lourenço, veremos quando começa a acumular. a neve parece já estar a cair a cotas mais "aceitáveis".


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2011 às 14:01)

Mais um aguaceiro na Covilhã, com 6.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2011 às 14:10)

Boas tardes.

Esta madrugada pelas 6h fui acordado de repente  sobre um barulho enorme e tudo a assobiar dentro de casa...resultado uma janela de um dos quartos tinha sido aberta devido ao temporal de chuva,granizo,trovoada e vento que se abateu sobre a zona .

A manhã foi de céu muito nublado e alguns pingos...neste momento os aguaceiros voltaram e o vento continua forte,actual 8.4ºC e 8.4mm.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 14:22)

Na parte mais alta da cidade cai uma valente granizada mas já se nota umas farrapas entre o aguaceiro


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Fev 2011 às 14:38)

Às 13:30 caiu bastante granizo que deixou as ruas cobertas com uma bela camada.
Rajadas de vento bastante fortes que provocaram a queda de vários ramos das árvores.
Temperatura 7º.


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2011 às 15:01)

Grande desperdício de precipitação...  Continua a chover e a temperatura é de 3,9ºC. Precipitação do dia de 22,6 mm até ao momento. Ainda resta alguma neve por aqui...


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

Fil disse:


> Grande desperdício de precipitação...  Continua a chover e a temperatura é de 3,9ºC. Precipitação do dia de 22,6 mm até ao momento. Ainda resta alguma neve por aqui...



Se esses 22,6mm fossem todos de neve a esta hora já andavas com  pás  mas é verdade este últimos dias tem sido assim sempre no limite,eve só mesmo acima dos 1000m


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Fev 2011 às 15:15)

Agora vento *fortíssimo* acompanhado de aguaceiros intensos.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 15:44)

Violento aguaceiro de chuva e graupel agora.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 15:50)

Tarde marcada por aguaceiros fortes de granizo e vento muito forte, com pressão em queda e rápida descida da temperatura.

Actuais 6,0ºC( caíu 2ºC em 10 minutos) e 21,5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 16:23)

E eis que pela primeira vez em três ou quatro dias vejo sol, mas céu nublado por nuvens altas da "frente" que vai agora em zonas da Guarda. mas (felizmente) vem lá mais, só espero é que não haja tanto granizo...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 17:41)

Volta a ficar escuro, já chuvisca e o vento aumenta de velocidade.

Actuais 5,8ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 18:17)

Começa a cair Agua-Neve na parte mais alta da cidade com 3.2ºc


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 18:22)

Chuva fraca, vento fraco e 993hPa estáveis.

Actual 4,5ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Fev 2011 às 18:32)

Atenção à zona de Chaves, que bela linha de precipitação está a caminho
A malta de Bragança tem de aguardar mais um pouco.

Boas fotos da manhã brigantina


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 18:34)

Dan disse:


> A IP4 junto a Bragança.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastante bonitas e simples


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Fev 2011 às 19:02)

Uns amigos meus foram passar estes dias á Gralheira e telefonaram me porque está a nevar muito.
Quem quiser acompanhar a situação basta meter no Google *gralheira webcam* e ver o bonito espectáculo na serra de Montemuro.
Pena também não ir com eles.


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 19:17)

Fil disse:


> Grande desperdício de precipitação...  Continua a chover e a temperatura é de 3,9ºC. Precipitação do dia de 22,6 mm até ao momento. Ainda resta alguma neve por aqui...



Já estou como tu!!!

Se os *30mm *que eu recolhi hoje fossem todos em neve tínhamos o nevão das nossas vidas...

Em Montesinho, se ontem já havia 15/20 cm acumulados, com estes 30mm de hoje deve estar fenomenal!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 19:19)

Brigantia disse:


> Atenção à zona de Chaves, que bela linha de precipitação está a caminho
> A malta de Bragança tem de aguardar mais um pouco.
> 
> Boas fotos da manhã brigantina



Boa noite,

Dia desagradável, neve, granizo, vento, muita trovoada, estivemos toda a tarde sem luz... e até algum sol... 

De facto está a nevar e finalmente a pegar...

*Temp: 1.2ºC*
HR: 49% 
Pressão: 992 hpa

O meu pai não conseguiu trabalhar, na viagem para a Galiza a cerca dos 900m não conseguiu passar. Há muita acumulação acima desta cota.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 19:21)

Volta a nevar por aqui.
 2,5ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

Boas noites.

Tarde de aguaceiros e com uma frente bem activa cerca 16h30m que deixou muita chuva,vento,granizo,trovões e muito vento...

Céu nublado e vento moderado de W,actual 6.5ºC e 10.4mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.2ºC / 9.9ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (16 Fev 2011 às 19:32)

Segundo o MeteoGalicia, em Verín 0,6ºC há instantes. Que pena não poder estar em Trás-Os-Montes. Essas serras devem estar a ter uma acumulação brutal!



Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia desagradável, neve, granizo, vento, muita trovoada, estivemos toda a tarde sem luz... e até algum sol...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 19:37)

Chove fraco, com vento moderado e 995hPa em descida.

Actual 4,5ºC.

------------
Podem acompanhar as webcam´s que coloquei no MeteoViseu...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 19:45)

Zoelae disse:


> Segundo o MeteoGalicia, em Verín 0,6ºC há instantes. Que pena não poder estar em Trás-Os-Montes. Essas serras devem estar a ter uma acumulação brutal!



Verín está a 380m de altitude, mas a estação está bem mais alta, 546m, mas não deixa de ser um bom indicador... Em Passos deve haver muita neve!

A cota de neve está aproximadamente nos 600m, 100% neve.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 19:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Verín está a 380m de altitude, mas a estação está bem mais alta, 546m, mas não deixa de ser um bom indicador... Em Passos deve haver muita neve!
> 
> A cota de neve está aproximadamente nos *600m*, 100% neve.



Na Galiza... Por terras lusas ainda não deve ter baixado dos 800m...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 19:49)

Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 19:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje.



59,7km/h e 23,7mm, a acumular.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 19:55)

Por aqui cai sleet com 3ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2011 às 19:57)

Pouco nublado e vento moderado,actual 6.4ºC e 81%HR.

A máxima rajada de vento foi 43.9km/h (6h01m).


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 19:58)

Passou a neve neste momento


----------



## jonaslor (16 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Ja neva no alto da portela (Loriga)


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2011 às 20:05)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de granizo vento moderado e trovoada... nao houve num aguaceiro que nao tivesse granizo 
extremos: 6.0ºC de minima e 11.8ºC de maxima

actuais. chove moderado, vento moderado e 6.6ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 20:05)

Segundo o Meteored neva no Barco de Valdeorras (Ourense) a 400/450m!


----------



## Zoelae (16 Fev 2011 às 20:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Verín está a 380m de altitude, mas a estação está bem mais alta, 546m, mas não deixa de ser um bom indicador... Em Passos deve haver muita neve!
> 
> A cota de neve está aproximadamente nos 600m, 100% neve.



Já obti informações da minha aldeia. Ontem acordou com uma nevada, mas entretanto derreteu toda ao longo do dia. Na última noite choveu muito e acordou novamente com uma boa nevada, mas desta vez não derreteu toda durante o dia. Agora ao fim do dia ainda havia muita neve e já estava a cair uma nova camada, estava a nevar com grande intensidade. Isto promete!

E aí em Paradela, chegou a coalhar hoje?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

Zoelae disse:


> Já obti informações da minha aldeia. Ontem acordou com uma nevada, mas entretanto derreteu toda ao longo do dia. Na última noite choveu muito e acordou novamente com uma boa nevada, mas desta vez não derreteu toda durante o dia. Agora ao fim do dia ainda havia muita neve e já estava a cair uma nova camada, estava a nevar com grande intensidade. Isto promete!
> 
> E aí em Paradela, chegou a coalhar hoje?



Sim, mas pouco, e quase nada resistiu às abertas do dia, tudo rolou com normalidade, as escolas abertas e a carreira passou às horas de sempre. Amanhã será diferente, já o posso dizer, não haverá aulas pelo menos para os alunos das aldeias de montanha, já está tudo branco.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Fev 2011 às 20:26)

Boas.


Por aqui neva com grande intensidade há cerca de uma hora.

Está tudo completamente branco! 

Temperatura actual: *-0,2ºC*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 20:30)

1.3ºc com queda de neve


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 20:32)

Pessoal de Bragança como estão as coias por aí? Que pena não poder estar lá agora


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 20:38)

Neva bastante em LUGO (465m) :

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=6&mn=LUG


----------



## snowboard (16 Fev 2011 às 20:44)

MSantos disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança como estão as coias por aí? Que pena não poder estar lá agora



Por Gostei, Bragança, e está a nevar bem...mas bastante húmida pelo que ainda não acumula!


Bem...já acumula...já temos 1 cm de altura


----------



## Ronny (16 Fev 2011 às 20:45)

Realmente.. as Câmaras de lugo.. Fantástico..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

Telexornal Serán TVG:

*Neva en boa parte de Galicia. A borrasca Quirin está arrastrando máis aire frío do que estaba previsto e a cota de neve caeu en picado. Neva na cidade de Lugo, no leste da provincia de Ourense e no interior da provincia de Pontevedra e nevou nas aforas de Santiago . Na provincia de Ourense está cortada a circulación para camións na zona de Verín e son precisas as cadeas para os turismos, igual ca no Alto de Dozón. Tamén hai problemas coa circulación na autoestrada AP-9, entre os quilómetros 32 ao 40, na zona de Ordes.*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 20:55)

Chuva forte e vento forte, rajadas atingem novamente os 55km/h, e disparo da temperatura...

Actual 6,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 20:55)

Vai nevando. Já deve estar a pegar na parte mais alta da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 20:56)

Dan disse:


> Vai nevando. Já deve estar a pegar na parte mais alta da cidade.



Dan, qual é a temperatura que tem?


----------



## pedro vitorino (16 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Pedro disse:


> Dan, qual é a temperatura que tem?



esta a nevar na covilhã?


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 21:02)

Por aqui também lhe dá bem, mas ainda não coalha...

Estão *1,0ºC*


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 21:02)

Manteigas esta com a temperatura mais alta do que a Covilhã o que ja não via á muito!! 3.2 na Covilhã e 5.4 em Manteigas.
na zona alta da Covilhã pode cair neve mas empurrada pelo vento  e como a encosta ajuda ao vento melhor, mas a precepitação está encostante, tanto chove como para é mau para acumular porque está tudo encharcado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 21:02)

Continua a nevar abundantemente! Tudo branco, estradas, jardins, telhados, arvores! Um regalo para os olhos!


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 21:04)

Já começa a ficar tudo branco mesmo aqui na parte baixa da cidade.


----------



## karkov (16 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

é só treta.... sem fotos não acredito em nada!!!


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

Dan disse:


> Já começa a ficar tudo branco mesmo aqui na parte baixa da cidade.



Só agora?  Aqui há mais ou menos meia hora que está tudo branco.

Continua a nevar com boa intensidade e a temperatura é de 0,6ºC.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 21:11)

Por aqui acumula nos carros mas neste momento já parou de nevar 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Fev 2011 às 21:12)

Por aqui parou de nevar e a temperatura subiu logo 1 grau de uma vez.


Está tudo branco mas começa já a derreter... 


Está prevista mais precipitação durante a noite?


----------



## cova beira (16 Fev 2011 às 21:15)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui acumula nos carros mas neste momento já parou de nevar




não entendo o que se passa com a temperatura ainda á meia hora estava 0.9 e agora 3.7 , aqui em baixo a temperatura chegou a ser de 2º graus, dificil de entender o que se vai passar nas próximas horas gfs está diferente do europeu hirlam e companhia


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 21:18)

Por aqui também já está tudo branquinho!!!


*0,7ºC*


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 21:19)

cova beira disse:


> não entendo o que se passa com a temperatura ainda á meia hora estava 0.9 e agora 3.7 , aqui em baixo a temperatura chegou a ser de 2º graus, dificil de entender o que se vai passar nas próximas horas gfs está diferente do europeu hirlam e companhia



Ia mesmo dizer isso impressionante ainda a meia hora atrás estavam 1.1ºc neste momento 3.6ºc e a subir que estranho  Entradas de Noroeste está explicado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Por aqui voltou o vento forte e aguaceiros fortes,actual 6.2ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Fil disse:


> Só agora?  Aqui há mais ou menos meia hora que está tudo branco.
> 
> Continua a nevar com boa intensidade e a temperatura é de 0,6ºC.



Cá para baixo foi mais tarde 

tudo branco agora, até as estradas.


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 21:23)

Esta a travejar ou é impressão minha Cova da Beira e spiritmind?


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 21:27)

Norther disse:


> Esta a travejar ou é impressão minha Cova da Beira e spiritmind?



Não reparei só sei que a temperatura esta a subir Fohen


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

spiritmind disse:


> Não reparei só sei que a temperatura esta a subir Fohen



eu acho que ouvi um trovão, mas é mesmo!! Manteigas sentiu mais cedo o efeito Fohen e até esta a chover bem é pena


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

Deu na rádio há pouco,IP4 cortado no alto de Espinho.


----------



## cova beira (16 Fev 2011 às 21:35)

Norther disse:


> Esta a travejar ou é impressão minha Cova da Beira e spiritmind?



sim tambem ouvi um trovão a coisa até se estava a compor mas com esta subida de temperatura não me parece que a neve cá chegue abaixo


----------



## salgado (16 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

Por aqui houve um aguaceiro moderado de neve entre as 20h e as 20.45 mas agora é só chuva. Pela imagem de satélite parece que aqui na beira interior estamos na rota de mais células, aguardemos!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 21:43)

Chuva forte e vento forte, rajadas na ordem dos 45km/h. 26,7mm.

Actuais 6,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 21:47)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Deu na rádio há pouco,IP4 cortado no alto de Espinho.



*Mau Tempo: IP4 cortado no Marão por causa da neve*



> O Itinerário Principal 4 (IP4) está neste momento cortado ao trânsito na zona do Alto de Espinho, em Vila Real, por causa da queda de neve, disse fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro.
> 
> O comandante distrital, Carlos Silva, referiu que no local estão retidos alguns veículos, uma situação dificultada por um camião que se atravessou na via na descida para Amarante.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Há 20 minutos estava assim:





Agora 0,5ºC, continua a cair.


----------



## Teles (16 Fev 2011 às 21:55)

Brutal mesmo FIL


----------



## Brigantia (16 Fev 2011 às 21:56)

Fil disse:


> Há 20 minutos estava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linda

Ainda neva com intensidade? Qual é a acumulação?


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2011 às 21:57)

A neve parece querer "pintar" o Sarzedo, mas volta e meia regressa a chuva, logo veremos a evolução da noite...


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Fev 2011 às 21:58)

Depois da temperatura ter subido a pique, está a chover... Hoje isto está muito instável...


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Fil disse:


> Há 20 minutos estava assim:



Boa foto!   Parece de dia...!


----------



## karkov (16 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

belissima foto FIL!!!

estou cheio de inveja!!! quem me dera estar em Bragança!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Fil disse:


> Há 20 minutos estava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Parece ja ter 1 a 2 cm acumulado.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

Norther disse:


> eu acho que ouvi um trovão, mas é mesmo!! Manteigas sentiu mais cedo o efeito Fohen e até esta a chover bem é pena



Ola pessoal! Parabéns aos contemplados pelo elemento branco!

Relativamente a Manteigas, creio que é um pouco estranho falar de efeito foehen, senão vejamos:

Manteigas apresenta, em geral, uma temperatura mais baixa em relação a outras localidades em torno da serra da estrela, à mesma altitude (750m), talvez por se situar no interior da serra?! A justificar o que quer que seja com o efeito fohen, é um pouco injusto quando falamos de manteigas, senão vejamos:
encontra-se num vale glaciar, encaixado em "V", e a sofrer efeito fohen tanto sofreria com vento de NO como de SE! Ou seja, quase que não tem hipóteses de fuga ao efeito, dado que o vale é apertado. Aqui acho que prevalece um certo microclima, dado que em geral apresenta temperaturas inferiores às localidades à volta na mesma altitude. Por exemplo na covilhã é claro o efeito fohen de NO, assim como em Seia e Gouveia com o vento de SW! Mas Manteigas.. Acho muito esquisito fugir ao que quer se seja..


----------



## filipept (16 Fev 2011 às 22:12)

Fil disse:


> Há 20 minutos estava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindo, lindo, lindo, um postal.


----------



## tclor (16 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Bela foto de Bragança! 
Aqui em Loriga ainda prometeu alguma coisa perto das 8 horas, com aguaceiros de neve misturada com chuva. Mas depois, só chuva... Estão 3,2º.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2011 às 22:14)

por aqui ha valentes cargas de agua e muito muito vento que sopra muito forte, ate consigo ver os carros que estao estacionados a abanar com as rajadas... 7.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## karkov (16 Fev 2011 às 22:15)

filipept disse:


> Lindo, lindo, lindo, um postal.



verdade, e de realçar, um azul que surge no canto superior direito e um amarelo mais carregado no canto superior esquerdo


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 22:16)

Paulo H disse:


> Ola pessoal! Parabéns aos contemplados pelo elemento branco!
> 
> Relativamente a Manteigas, creio que é um pouco estranho falar de efeito foehen, senão vejamos:
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente contigo, e talvez com o avançar da noite a temperatura venha baixar e talvez neve, mas que não é muito normal não, uma correcção o vale é em U e não em V, se alguém quiser dar mais opiniões


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Ola pessoal! Parabéns aos contemplados pelo elemento branco!
> 
> Relativamente a Manteigas, creio que é um pouco estranho falar de efeito foehen, senão vejamos:
> 
> ...




Concordo plenamente! Não podemos estar sempre a justificar a ausência de neve, na Covilhã, com o efeito Fohen.

Para além daquilo que o Paulo referiu, relativamente a Manteigas, ainda aqui não houve relatos de neve em Loriga e, na aldeia da Serra (Seia), não é visível qualquer acumulação. Ambas as localidades estão a altitudes iguais ou até mesmo ligeiramente superiores à parte mais alta da Covilhã e são muito favorecidas pelas entradas de noroeste.

Também no Sabugal (800 m), às 21:38, foi referido pelo Salgado que chovia. E, já fora das Beiras, em Trás-os-Montes, foi referido pelo Bartotaveira, há cerca de 20 min, que em Carrazedo de Montenegro (770 m) também chovia.


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Concordo plenamente! Não podemos estar sempre a justificar a ausência de neve, na Covilhã, com o efeito Fohen.
> 
> Para além daquilo que o Paulo referiu, relativamente a Manteigas, ainda aqui não houve relatos de neve em Loriga e, na aldeia da Serra (Seia), não é visível qualquer acumulação. Ambas as localidades estão a altitudes iguais ou até mesmo ligeiramente superiores à parte mais alta da Covilhã e são muito favorecidas pelas entradas de noroeste.
> 
> Também no Sabugal (800 m), às 21:38, foi referido pelo Salgado que chovia. E, já fora das Beiras, em Trás-os-Montes, foi referido pelo Bartotaveira, há cerca de 20 min, que em Carrazedo de Montenegro (770 m) também chovia.



pois é verdade se em Seia está praticamente a mesma temperatura a temperatura é que está a oscilar e neste caso não é efeito fohen.
Neste momento por aqui foi-se a chuva mas sopra o vento muito forte


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Concordo plenamente! Não podemos estar sempre a justificar a ausência de neve, na Covilhã, com o efeito Fohen.
> 
> Para além daquilo que o Paulo referiu, relativamente a Manteigas, ainda aqui não houve relatos de neve em Loriga e, na aldeia da Serra (Seia), não é visível qualquer acumulação. Ambas as localidades estão a altitudes iguais ou até mesmo ligeiramente superiores à parte mais alta da Covilhã e são muito favorecidas pelas entradas de noroeste.
> 
> Também no Sabugal (800 m), às 21:38, foi referido pelo Salgado que chovia. E, já fora das Beiras, em Trás-os-Montes, foi referido pelo Bartotaveira, há cerca de 20 min, que em Carrazedo de Montenegro (770 m) também chovia.




Há que verificar a temperatura a 850hPa/500hPa... são condições _"sine qua non"_ para a cota de neve... e ela varia facilmente no espaço


----------



## frusko (16 Fev 2011 às 22:28)

Data  Hora  Local  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
16/2  19:00  Bragança  Bragança  Bragança  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas  
16/2  22:04  EN 103 - Bragança / Vinhais; 
EN 206 - Serra Nogueira;
EN 315 - Alfandega Fé  
cortadas devido a neve


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Z13 disse:


> Há que verificar a temperatura a 850hPa/500hPa... são condições _"sine qua non"_ para a cota de neve... e ela varia facilmente no espaço



Pois, provavelmente não há frio suficiente em altitude em boa parte do país. Eventualmente, parte do distrito de Bragança poderá ser, neste momento, o extremo sul de uma zona no noroeste da Península com essas condições de frio em altitude (o mesmo frio que poderia justificar, por exemplo, os relatos de queda de neve a cotas relativamente baixas na Galiza).

Mas as coisas podem mudar ao longo da noite...

P.S. - E o pessoal da Guarda não diz nada?!


----------



## mirco (16 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Z13 disse:


> Boa foto!   Parece de dia...!



muito bonita, "roubei" para o meu screen saver


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

vai chovendo com vento forte, vamos ver como as temperaturas se comportam durante a noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2011 às 22:48)

Vento forte e aguaceiros,actual 6.4ºC e 14.5mm.


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2011 às 22:53)

Por aqui vai caindo, com menos intensidade e com *1,0ºC*


Resumo do dia: Neve&Chuva, conforme!

Total de precipitação: *31,5mm* (ai se fosse tudo neve!!!)

Extremos de temperatura:* 0,6ºC  5,8ºC*


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 23:02)

Nas Penhas da Saúde esta -1.4 a 1500 metros informação de um amigo que esta la a morar e neva bastante


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 23:21)

Norther disse:


> Nas Penhas da Saúde esta -1.4 a 1500 metros informação de um amigo que esta la a morar e neva bastante



Por aqui acho que já não dá nada, nevou bastante durante 40min mas depois o vento rodou e a temperatura começou a subir neste momento estou com 4,6ºc, fica para a próxima.


----------



## HFSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 23:22)

Boas malta.
Este é o meu primeiro post...

Neva no concelho de Moimenta da Beira (e em toda a região) em locais com cota superior a 800m. Tem estado a baixar a cota da neve e cai com grande intensidade. (Começam a ficar intransitáveis as estradas)

(Foto tirada por um primo meu por volta das 22h)


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Foto das Penhas





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte:José Carlos Azevedo Fonseca


----------



## jPdF (16 Fev 2011 às 23:27)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui acho que já não dá nada, nevou bastante durante 40min mas depois o vento rodou e a temperatura começou a subir neste momento estou com 4,6ºc, fica para a próxima.



Aqui em Viseu estiveram 3.8ºC às 20h00, depois sempre a subir até à aproximadamente 40 minutos, com 5.9ºC.

Agora, 40 minutos depois, sigo já com 5.0ºC
Se vai descer muito não sei, mas vamos deixar entrar mais frio a níveis baixos para ver o que surge, segundo o GFS, 850hPa apenas alcança temperaturas negativas após as 00 horas.

De momento vento fraco a moderado e chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 23:30)

hugosant disse:


> Boas malta.
> Este é o meu primeiro post...
> 
> Neva no concelho de Moimenta da Beira (e em toda a região) em locais com cota superior a 800m. Tem estado a baixar a cota da neve e cai com grande intensidade. (Começam a ficar intransitáveis as estradas)



Bem-vindo hugosant! 

Sabes em que zona foi tirada a fotografia? E a que altitude?

Tem estado a nevar em Várzea da Serra (950m) Tarouca.



spiritmind disse:


> Foto das Penhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Brutal!


----------



## HFSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

AnDré disse:


> Bem-vindo hugosant!
> 
> Sabes em que zona foi tirada a fotografia? E a que altitude?
> 
> ...



Obrigado

Sim sei, zona de Pêra-Velha, Aproximadamente 820m de altitude.
Na Várzea da Serra deve estar pior...Aquela zona da Santa Helena é tramada


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

spiritmind disse:


> Foto das Penhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




foi hoje? esta linda, pena vir chuva para o fim de semana senão ia caminhar nela, espero que para o outro fim de semana ir escalar no gelo nas encostas da torre se gelar durante a semana.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 23:52)

Norther disse:


> foi hoje? esta linda, pena vir chuva para o fim de semana senão ia caminhar nela, espero que para o outro fim de semana ir escalar no gelo nas encostas da torre se gelar durante a semana.



Não sei a data, tirei do facebook, foi colocada hoje mas vendo bem acho que já é antiga pois falta ali a nova edificação da pousada da juventude não achas


----------



## Black_Heart (16 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

spiritmind disse:


> Não sei a data, tirei do facebook, foi colocada hoje mas vendo bem acho que já é antiga pois falta ali a nova edificação da pousada da juventude não achas



Boas amigos. Sim essa imagem já antiga, pois como disseste (e bem), ainda lá não está o novo edifício da pousada.
Não sei se alguém consegue confirmar, mas disseram-me que na Vila do Carvalho, Covilhã, tem estado a nevar e já terá acumulado algo...


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

spiritmind disse:


> Não sei a data, tirei do facebook, foi colocada hoje mas vendo bem acho que já é antiga pois falta ali a nova edificação da pousada da juventude não achas



Acho estranho é o céu azul. Lá em cima não deve ter aparecido o sol ontem e hoje.


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 23:57)

spiritmind disse:


> Não sei a data, tirei do facebook, foi colocada hoje mas vendo bem acho que já é antiga pois falta ali a nova edificação da pousada da juventude não achas




pois bem visto, ainda nao foi construido o novo edificio que agora funciona ao lado, deve ter 3 ou 4 anos pelo menos


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

Lousano disse:


> Acho estranho é o céu azul. Lá em cima não deve ter aparecido o sol ontem e hoje.



Sim embora ter aparecido hoje no facebook é uma foto antiga, erro meu   a acumulação actual não deve fugir muito a isto pois tenho informação que na torre há zonas com mais de um metro de neve.

Como estão as coisas por Bragança?


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2011 às 23:59)

em relação ao ceu azul hoje a tarde teve sim e vi as penhas ca de baixo com muita acumulação, mal se viam as pedras e então com o que está a cair agora!!


----------



## HFSantos (17 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Pessoal, li aqui por volta das 21:30 / 22h que estava a nevar na zona da covilha mas nas imagens da Cam não vejo neve nem na covilha nem sequer na de Manteigas...


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2011 às 00:01)

Norther disse:


> em relação ao ceu azul hoje a tarde teve sim e vi as penhas ca de baixo com muita acumulação, mal se viam as pedras e então com o que está a cair agora!!



Sim deve ter uma acumulação aceitável, nós desta vez tivemos azar, mas isto também é a beleza da meteorologia pois nada é certo, a noite começou com queda de neve com 1.1ºc e de repente começou a subir assim do nada...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

spiritmind disse:


> Fonte:José Carlos Azevedo Fonseca



Parece um postal dos anos 90 

Beleza gelada


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2011 às 00:04)

hugosant disse:


> Pessoal, li aqui por volta das 21:30 / 22h que estava a nevar na zona da covilha mas nas imagens da Cam não vejo neve nem na covilha nem sequer na de Manteigas...



Sim nevou bem durante 40 min (existe uma foto mais atrás neste tópico) mas depois a temperatura subiu e passou a chuva


----------



## HFSantos (17 Fev 2011 às 00:06)

spiritmind disse:


> Sim nevou bem durante 40 min (existe uma foto mais atrás neste tópico) mas depois a temperatura subiu e passou a chuva



Tá Explicado...Obrigado.


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Fev 2011 às 00:08)

spiritmind disse:


> Não sei a data, tirei do facebook, foi colocada hoje mas vendo bem acho que já é antiga pois falta ali a nova edificação da pousada da juventude não achas



muito provavelmente será do inverno de 96/97... não parece foto digital e efectivamente as edificações mais modernas à volta faltam... mas tb não parece antiga, tipo anos oitenta...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Fev 2011 às 00:08)

spiritmind disse:


> Não sei a data, tirei do facebook, foi colocada hoje mas vendo bem acho que já é antiga pois falta ali a nova edificação da pousada da juventude não achas



A foto é conhecida e é uma das muitas que foram tiradas naquele ano da década de 90 (1995 se não me engano), em que nevou tanto na nossa serra, que a estrada para a Torre (a partir da Lagoa Comprida e dos Piornos) esteve fechada parte de Janeiro e até Março, causando inúmeros prejuízos aos lojistas que tinham lojas no centro comercial da Torre.

Lembro-me de ir às Penhas da Saúde no final da primeira semana de Março e a estrada ainda estava encerrada. Havia ainda uma espessa camada de neve e a água da barragem tinha uma bela película de gelo em toda a superfície.

A acumulação de neve foi tanta, na estrada para a Torre (onde se relataram acumulações superiores a 8 metros!!!), que se chegou a sugerir o uso de explosivos para abrir caminho!

Na altura estava em Aveiro, a estudar, não me recordo se foi um ano com muita neve na Covilhã, mas no Planalto Central deve ter sido o ano com mais neve dos últimos 30!


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

spiritmind disse:


> Sim embora ter aparecido hoje no facebook é uma foto antiga, erro meu   a acumulação actual não deve fugir muito a isto pois tenho informação que na torre há zonas com mais de um metro de neve.
> 
> Como estão as coisas por Bragança?



Já parou e o céu limpou bastante. 

Temperatura de 0,7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

hugosant disse:


> Tá Explicado...Obrigado.



Aqui está um pequeno vídeo do inicio 

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/gl4.mp4/


----------



## caramulo (17 Fev 2011 às 00:18)

Em todo lado nevou... No caramulo não, nem a 950 metros... Esta Serra tem algo de estranho mesmo... Acontece isto muitas vezes!


----------



## HFSantos (17 Fev 2011 às 00:23)

caramulo disse:


> Em todo lado nevou... No caramulo não, nem a 950 metros... Esta Serra tem algo de estranho mesmo... Acontece isto muitas vezes!



Na minha zona acontece isso muitas vezes...
Nas "redondezas" neva a cotas inferiores a 700m e em Moimenta chove..


----------



## Norther (17 Fev 2011 às 00:25)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A foto é conhecida e é uma das muitas que foram tiradas naquele ano da década de 90 (1995 se não me engano), em que nevou tanto na nossa serra, que a estrada para a Torre (a partir da Lagoa Comprida e dos Piornos) esteve fechada parte de Janeiro e até Março, causando inúmeros prejuízos aos lojistas que tinham lojas no centro comercial da Torre.
> 
> Lembro-me de ir às Penhas da Saúde no final da primeira semana de Março e a estrada ainda estava encerrada. Havia ainda uma espessa camada de neve e a água da barragem tinha uma bela película de gelo em toda a superfície.
> 
> ...



Foi no ano de 1996, eu ja referi isso noutro tópico ( A maior acumulação de neve na Serra da Estrela) e pus fotos de Maio desse ano com grande acumulação nos piornos


----------



## João Pedro (17 Fev 2011 às 00:50)

Fil disse:


> Há 20 minutos estava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boa a nossa Canon!

Belíssima, como sempre! Devias ir para a rua fotografar mais.


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2011 às 01:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Muito boa a nossa Canon!
> 
> Belíssima, como sempre! Devias ir para a rua fotografar mais.



Sim a S5 IS é assim uma máquina à maneira. Só lhe falta o HD! 

E sim também concordo, devias andar na rua a fotografar, hoje era uma directa em honra da neve! 

Fora de brincadeiras, que excelente registo fotográfico! Parabéns pela tão ansiada neve! E ainda vai cair mais esta noite certamente!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Fev 2011 às 01:42)

Eu bem que lhe peço mas ele não me faz a vontade! Se eu estivesse hoje em Bragança nem me deitava!


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2011 às 07:27)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com aguaceiros e vento moderado com uma temperatura de 6.9ºC


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2011 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui embora tivesse nevado mais uma vez a neve ficou as portas da cidade.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2011 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Muito gelo esta manhã.











A neve que caiu ontem gelou durante a noite e esta manhã estava muito complicado até para andar a pé.


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2011 às 10:30)

Boas imagens, Dan, a cidade está bonita mas perigosa.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2011 às 11:28)

Gralheira (Montemuro), coberta de neve:


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

Belas fotos Dan, quando a Cidade está assim é muito fácil andar aos tombos na rua, eu que o diga


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2011 às 14:21)

Boas tardes.

Noite de alguma chuva e muito vento...pela manhã ainda houve aguaceiros com o céu limpo na cidade e com nuvens na zona montanha a norte o vento estava tão forte que fazia chegar aqui os aguaceiros e a fazer sol...

Neste momentos muitas nuvens e vento ,actual 11.6ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2011 às 17:34)

Já há algum tempo levantei esta questão no fórum e sempre que ocorre uma entrada com precipitação surgem "dúvidas" em relação ao "Porque é que aqui não neva?" quando se refere a cidades próximas...nomeadamente junto da Serra da Estrela...

Talvez não seja o local mais apropriado, mas já muitas vezes pensei nisso e aqui lanço a minha "teoria":

a) Há que distinguir primeiro que existem três principais entradas diferente que possibilitam queda de neve...NE;SO e NO

b) Nas entradas de NE, normalmente com humidade relativa mais baixa, mas não tão ricas em precipitação temos condições que são ideais para a queda de neve...humidade baixa e isos a 850hPa bem negativas...no entanto fracas em precipitação...temos normalmente cotas baixas mas algumas vezes só se vislumbram uns flocos...
Nestes casos a encosta Norte da Serra da Estrela é mais beneficiada, Seia e Gouveia principalmente, mas a cidade da Guarda devido a localizar-se no extremo E acaba por nunca ser prejudicada..

c) Entradas de SO, humidade mais alta que as de NE mas inferiores às de NO, precipitação razoável, mas isos não tão baixas...!Nestas condições é a encosta Sul que está bem mais localizada, Covilhã e Belmonte e Guarda bem posicionada sempre...

d) Entradas de NO, humidade relativa alta, precipitação elevada e isos intermédias! Nestas condições é a encosta Sul que está novamente em vantagem...

Assim sendo parece-me óbvio que a escosta Sul tem "matematicamente" mais hipóteses de ter bons nevões que a norte, já que as entradas de NE ,pelas quais a maioria ansiamos pelas temperaturas negativas, são bem mais raras que as de NO...quase frequentes no nosso Inverno Português...

Não devemos esquecer ainda na minha opinião uma localidade especial, Manteigas, que fica encaixada no meio da Estrela e como tal tem um comportamento diferente...


----------



## Mjhb (17 Fev 2011 às 19:03)

Dia marcado pelos aguaceiros moderados e menos frequentes que ontem, com vento moderado a forte pela madrugada, rajada máxima de 48,5km/h.

Actual 7,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2011 às 20:31)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e ainda ventosa...neste momento menos nuvens e vento,actual 8.4ºC e 77%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.6ºC / 11.9ºC e 7.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2011 às 22:23)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros tornado-se pouco frequentes ao longo do dia... o vento foi enfraquecendo ao longo do dia 

extremos:6.6ºC de minima e 11.5ºC

actuais: ceu nublado, vento agora esta muito fraco e com 7.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de W,actual 8.2ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

Céu maioritariamente nublado, com vento fraco.

Actual 5,9ºC.


----------



## Johnny (17 Fev 2011 às 23:46)

Hoje: NEVE em Vieira do Minho, Boticas e Montalegre...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-vieira-do-minho-boticas-montalegre-5151-4.html#post265221


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2011 às 11:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já há algum tempo levantei esta questão no fórum e sempre que ocorre uma entrada com precipitação surgem "dúvidas" em relação ao "Porque é que aqui não neva?" quando se refere a cidades próximas...nomeadamente junto da Serra da Estrela...
> 
> Talvez não seja o local mais apropriado, mas já muitas vezes pensei nisso e aqui lanço a minha "teoria":
> 
> ...




Eu acho que tem faltado é o frio que nos ultimos anos quando de maior precipitação ou é varrido rápidamente pelas entradas de SO ou as de NO não trazem frio suficiente ou quando traz á o efeito fohen na encosta sul, penso que para não termos efeito fohen teriamos que ter isos a 850hpa de -4 para baixo.
Esencialmente penso que é o frio que tem faltado, lembro-me nas década de 80 ter nevões ate ao joelho e 90 ja foi em decréscimo mas com bons nevões, e fazia bem mais frio, esta década foi péssima para neve mesmo na Serra da Estrela


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2011 às 11:49)

Johnny disse:


> Hoje: NEVE em Vieira do Minho, Boticas e Montalegre...
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-vieira-do-minho-boticas-montalegre-5151-4.html#post265221



Muito bom! 

Estado actual da Grelheira e Penhas Douradas:












A estradas de acesso à torre na serra da Estrela continuam cortadas.


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2011 às 12:19)

No fundo do vale da Cova da Beira tenho visibilidade para a Zona das penhas da Saúde (Curral do Vento) e Varanda dos Pastores e posso afirmar que mal se ve as pedras, deve ter uma boa acumulação de neve, amanha tiro as duvidas, se não chover muito vou caminhar por lá e posto umas fotos


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2011 às 13:06)

Fotos tiradas ontem nas Penhas da Saúde pelo meu amigo que mora e trabalha por lá













bela acumulação


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2011 às 13:26)

Norther disse:


> bela acumulação



Põe bela nisso, que brutalidade


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2011 às 14:05)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

Norther disse:


> Fotos tiradas ontem nas Penhas da Saúde pelo meu amigo que mora e trabalha por lá
> 
> bela acumulação



Espectáculo!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2011 às 14:18)

Boas tardes.

Esta noite já foi sem chuva...mas para a seguinte já não prometo ...

Pela manhã céu nublado e com o passar do tempo cada vez vai ficando muito nublado,vento fraco de SW,actual 12.8ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2011 às 14:25)

Chuva fraca com 7,4ºC por agora.
Aqui à volta esta tudo cheio de neve acima dos 800-900m. Esta chuva vai fazer muitos estragos à neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

Boas noites.

Tarde muito nublado e por volta das 16h lá apareceu  sempre fraca e continua,vento fraco de S,actual 10.5ºC e 0.8mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.6ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

Boas,chuva fraca e vento de S/SW,actual 10.0ºC e 1.8mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

boas

por aquin o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto. 
a chuva apareceu moderada e certinha por volta das 16h
nao houve vento por aqui... 

extremos: 6.1ºC de minima e 13.0ºC de maxima

actuais: cove certinho, sem vento e 10.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## Mjhb (18 Fev 2011 às 22:06)

Dia marcado pelo chuva "molha-tolos" que ainda assim já acumulou 8,2mm desde as 14h.

Actual 10,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite! Cá estou de regresso, pois desde 4ªfeira que por motivos profissionais não podia vir a esta casa!

Dia de céu nublado pela manhã e chuva à tarde...

*5mm *acumulados

Extremos de temperatura: *3,4ºC  7,8ºC*

Esta noite parece que promete...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2011 às 23:05)

Chuva fraca com 10.0ºC e 2.4mm.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Fev 2011 às 23:11)

Chuva moderado, com mais intensidade, já 12,7mm e 10,3ºC com 98%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Fev 2011 às 08:18)

Bom dia!

Por aqui temos chuva e mais chuva... estando a precipitação hoje já nos *15 mm*.

Temperatura nos* 9.2ºC*.

A precipitação ontem foi de *11.5 mm*.


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2011 às 10:41)

Sol, céu parcialmente nublado, e *10,2ºC*... que diferença!!


A mínima ficou pelos *6,0ºC*....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 12:18)

Bons dias .

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover desde ontem...toda a noite sempre fraca...a temperatura desde as 0h só oscilou 1.0ºC...mal se mexe .

Neste momento a chuva já passou a moderada e vento muito fraco,actual 10.3ºC e 11.6mm.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2011 às 12:53)

Algumas nuvens e 11,1ºC. Apesar da chuva de ontem e hoje, ainda se vê muita neve na serra da Nogueira. 

Mínima de 6,0ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

Z13 disse:


> A mínima ficou pelos *6,0ºC*....



Tive o mesmo valor. É a Primavera


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2011 às 13:00)

Na Gralheira, Montemuro, a chuva de ontem e hoje praticamente aniquilou a neve. 







Na Serra da Estrela as estradas de acesso à Torre continuam cortadas.
Imagem a partir das Penhas Douradas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 13:33)

Continua a ,vento muito fraco,actual 10.6ºC e 13.4mm.


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2011 às 14:44)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...ra-da-estrela-encerrados17-02-2011-142549.htm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 14:49)

Continua ,actual 10.5ºC e 17.8mm.


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2011 às 15:13)

A caminho da Torre, vê-se uma baliza de 4 metros



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 15:24)

Por aqui já cheguei aos 20.0mm e continua certinha .


----------



## Defender (19 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

Norther disse:


> A caminho da Torre, vê-se uma baliza de 4 metros
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Amanhã estava a pensar fazer o percurso serra da Lousã Serra da Estrela pelo Piodão de Jipe.... Será arriscado?


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2011 às 15:53)

Amanhã estava a pensar fazer o percurso serra da Lousã Serra da Estrela pelo Piodão de Jipe.... Será arriscado?

Se te tiveres a referir á quantidade de neve, acima dos 1300 metros podes apanhar grande acumulação e pode-te dificultar o passeio, e pra mais que choveu o dia todo a neve deve estar mole e empapada, eu vou la amanha caminhar, bom passeio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Por aqui a chuva já parou,foram quase 24h sem parar,a sul já com abertas,vento de Este e 9.8ºC com 24.3mm.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2011 às 16:53)

Tarde de sol, mas com as montanhas ainda cheias de neve.

A Sanábria.






Um pouco da Serra de Montesinho.


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2011 às 16:57)

A Sanabria sempre branquinha ta ai um belo dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

Boas,os aguaceiros acabaram por voltar e agora vai pingando,vento muito fraco,actual 9.2ºC e 25.6mm.

A máxima de hoje 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 21:30)

Boas,muitas estrelas e bancos de nevoeiro,vento fraco,actual 7.7ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

Encosta sul da Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 22:45)

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco de N,actual 8.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 11.0ºC e 25.6mm.


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2011 às 22:49)

Por Bragança esteve um dia bem agradável, sem precipitação e com algum sol!

Durante a noite ainda caíram *10mm*...

Temperaturas entre: *6,0ºC  14,8ºC*


Neste momento, *6,6ºC* e *82%* de hr.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Fev 2011 às 23:10)

por aqui depois de uma noite de chuva fraca, mas as vezes itensa o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, tornado-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. nao houve vento por aqui... 
extremos:  10.1ºC de minima e 15.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu praticamente limpo, sem vento ja com nevoeiro a formar-se sobre o rio, e 9.3ºC de temperatura...


----------



## fcechini (20 Fev 2011 às 02:17)

Norther disse:


> Encosta sul da Serra da Estrela




Belas fotos ! A Serra Da Estrela me encanta 

É uma paisagem unica ! 

temos alguns lugares parecidos no BR , como o planalto sul onde a neve cai forte no inverno


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2011 às 12:29)

Bons dias.

Pela manhã céu limpo e nevoeiro nos sítios do costume...

O céu vai ficando muito nublado e o vento aumentar de velocidade,actual 13.2ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2011 às 13:22)

Muitas nuvens e sol com o vento moderado de S/SW,actual 14.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2011 às 13:58)

Norther disse:


>





Por aqui 7,4ºC e chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2011 às 14:38)

Boas,afinal os aguaceiros tambem ainda deu para chegar aqui ,actual 12.8ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2011 às 15:55)

Boas,por aqui acabou por cair um forte aguaceiro e com vento forte,o céu continua muito nublado,actual 11.6ºC e 1.6mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Fev 2011 às 16:40)

Boas Tardes!

Chuva fraca e*11.0ºC*.

Precipitação desde as 0h: *2.0 mm*.

Edit (16:45): Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2011 às 17:16)

Aguaceiro intenso agora e com muito granizo também (5,2ºC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco de SW,actual 9.7ºC e 86%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.4ºC / 14.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2011 às 21:48)

Céu limpo e vento de W,actual 10.2ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Fev 2011 às 22:41)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com nevoeiro, que se dissipou logo ao nascer do sol, o ceu eteve limpo ate ao meio da manha tornou-se encoberto ao longo do dia... a tarde foi de aguaceiros moderados, o vento tambem apareceu moderado... 

extremos: 8.4ºC de minima 15.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, sem chuva e 10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2011 às 23:13)

Tudo calmo com 9.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Fev 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, algum nevoeiro sobre o rio sem vento e 8.9ºC de temperatura...


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2011 às 11:51)

Pela primeira vez este ano a estância de ski na serra da Estrela tem todas as pistas abertas.

Não estão reunidas no entanto as melhores condições para a prática do mesmo.
(Vento forte e nevoeiro).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu pouco nublado e sol...

Neste momento nubado e sem sol,vento de W,actual 14.0ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2011 às 14:02)

Continua muito nublado com vento de W/NW,actual 14.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2011 às 14:18)

10,6ºC e chuva por aqui.



.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2011 às 16:28)

Dias marcados pela chuva, que já ultrapassou a médias do mês em 5mm-

Hoje aguaceiros fracos, que ainda não acumularam, com 11,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2011 às 17:35)

Céu nublado com chuva fraca e vento moderado de SW.

Actual 11,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2011 às 18:51)

Céu nublado com ambiente abafadito...

Actuais 10,9ºC com 85%HR, e 0,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

Boas noites.

Tarde de muitas nuvens e com pouco sol,vento sempre moderado de W,actual 12.2ºC e 79%HR e nublado.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.1ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Céu nublado, sem chuva e vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Actuais 10,4ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

boas

dia de muitas nuvens da parte, com algumas abertas ate ao meio dia onde encobriu e regressou a chuva fraca por volta das 16h... o vento sopra fraco desde então... 

extremos: 8.6ºC de minima e 15.1ºC de maxima

actuais: chove fraco, vento fraco e 11.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2011 às 22:50)

Por aqui 21 de Fevereiro, quase 11h da noite, *10,3ºC* actuais...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2011 às 23:06)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui 21 de Fevereiro, quase 11h da noite, *10,3ºC* actuais...



Nem parece que estamos no inverno e ainda por cima em Fevereiro .

Muitas nuvens e com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia 

realmente nem parece que estamos no inverno, por ca o dia chega com ceu nublado, vento fraco e 10.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2011 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

A miníma por aqui foi de 10.0ºC ...

O dia está a ser com algumas nuvens no céu e vento moderado de NW...hoje já é visível a Estrela com uma boa camada de branco,actual 16.1ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

Menos nuvens e mais sol...anunciar que os próximos dias ainda vão ser melhores ,actual 16.4ºC.

Agora vou até Oleiros em serviço e aproveito para apreciar as paisagens lá da zona,é pena ter tantas curvas para lá chegar


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 19:02)

Dia marcado pelo sol e poucas nuvens, apesar de uma manhã marcada por abundante nebolusidade, e por vento moderado de W/NW.

Actual 10,9ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2011 às 19:05)

Boas noites.

A tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens...apesar do vento moderado de NW o ambiente até não esteve mau ,actual 12.1ºC e 73%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.0ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

A tarde foi marcada por muito sol e apenas alguns cumulus humilis que foram embelezando o céu à sua passagem. Foi uma tarde bastante amena, a tender já para o quente para Fevereiro...

Máxima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens de baixa altitude e alguma névoa ao nível da superfície.

Actual 9,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento de NW,actual 10.4ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, torando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. 
o vento esteve fraco durante todo o dia... ´

extremos: 10.2ºC minima e 16.3ºC de ,maxima

actuais: ceu praticamente limpo, vento muito fraco e 8.8ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, nao ha vento e sigo com 4.3ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2011 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Voltaram as geadas e agora também algum nevoeiro. 2,2ºC neste momento e 0,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Fev 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu hoje está bem mais azul, apenas alguma nebulosidade alta e sem vento.

Temperatura nos *13.2ºC* e humidade nos *69%*.

Mínima de *6.2ºC* às 07:30.


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2011 às 11:36)

Nevoeiro pela manhã e agora um belo dia de sol! *10,2ºC* neste momento!


Esta manhã fui surpreendido pela mínima negativa de *-0,2ºC* ás 7h45


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2011 às 14:27)

Boas tardes .

Hoje sim,uns vestidos há inverno e outros já de manga curta .

Céu limpo e um cheirinho a Primavera ,actual 19.6ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2011 às 16:32)

Dia muito quente, com muitas nuvens altas e sem vento. Nem de manga curta... Bolas.

Actuais 20,6ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Serrano (23 Fev 2011 às 17:10)

17 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã e já se vê menos neve na Serra, embora ainda haja bastante acima dos 1400/1500msnm.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2011 às 17:32)

Vai arrefecendo, à medida, que por coincidência, o céu vai limpando.

Actuais 16,4ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2011 às 19:20)

Vai anoitecendo já com o céu quase limpo e vento nulo, como aliás foi durante todo o dia.

Actuais 12,0ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2011 às 20:16)

Boas noites.

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de S/SW...subida da temperatura ,actual 14.1ºC e 74%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.5ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2011 às 20:22)

Noite bem abafada, de facto, não fui feito para o calor...

Actual 10,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2011 às 20:38)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol com alguma neblusidade de nuvens altas durate a tarde... nao houve vento...

extremos: 4.3ºC minima e 16.9ºC de maxima

actuais: esta tudo calmo com ceu limpo, sem vento e 10.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2011 às 20:54)

Céu limpo e temperatura estagnada na casa dos 10ºC, com vento fraco.

Actuais 10,0ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2011 às 21:11)

Por Bragança tivemos o dia mais quente do ano, pelo menos até amanhã!

Máxima de *18,1ºC*

Neste momento *10,1ºC*


Extremos do dia:* -0,2ºC  +18,1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Noite já a ficar com nevoeiro, mas mantem-se a temperatura quase estagnada e o vento fraco.

Actuais 9,0ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2011 às 22:52)

Boas,ceu limpo e vento fraco NW,actual 13.8ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Fev 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia

por aqui nevoeiro, sem vento e com 4.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2011 às 10:46)

Manhã fresca, mínima de  *0,1ºC* que gelou os carros e os telhados, mas com um belo sol que já elevou a temperatura para *12ºC*


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2011 às 13:36)

Na Torre, as condições para a prática de ski parecem estar óptimas.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Fev 2011 às 13:47)

Boas Tardes! 

Dia de Primavera por aqui, com céu limpo, pouco ou nada de vento e *20.5ºC*. Humidade nos 42%.

Mínima de *5.9ºC* às 07:00.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Dia marcado pelo céu limpinho e bem azul, pelo vento fraco e pelo calor.

Actual 13,7ºC e máxima de 23,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Céu limpo e estrelado, com ambiente ameno, e sem vento.

Actuais 11,3ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2011 às 22:28)

Dia agradável...! O mais quente de 2011!!!

Extremos de temperatura: *0,1ºC  20,4ºC*


Neste momento já arrefece, com *5,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2011 às 22:45)

Boas noites.

Por aqui foi um santo dia...céu limpo e ambiente já quentinho ,actual 14.4ºC e 59%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.5ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Fev 2011 às 22:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algum vento fraco temporario durante a tarde... 

extremos: 4.3ºC de minima e 18.1ºC de maxima... 

actuais: tudo calmo com ceu limpo sem vento e com 10.6ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2011 às 23:08)

Noite limpa e estrelada, sem vento. A mínima registou-se por volta das 7:24h, com 4,3ºC.

Actuais 8,9ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Fev 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu limpo, com uma brisa ligeira e com 7.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (25 Fev 2011 às 16:19)

Bom, com este tempo anda tudo na rua e ninguém se digna vir aqui partilhar os seus dados!!!

É bom sinal! Aproveitem que prá semana piora!

Aqui em Bragança céu parcialmente nublado e *17,7ºC*

Igualámos a máxima de ontem em *20,4ºC*

A mínima foi um pouquinho mais alta que ontem com *0,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2011 às 20:42)

Boas noites.

Hoje o ambiente já foi mesmo de ,o céu foi de nuvens altas todo o dia.


Dados actuais 14.7ºC e 70%HR,enquanto a 13m do solo o outro sensor mede 17.7ºC .

Temperaturas de hoje 12.2ºC / 23.5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2011 às 20:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Hoje o ambiente já foi mesmo de ,o céu foi de nuvens altas todo o dia.
> 
> ...



Só uma dúvida, qual é a altitude do sensor que regista 14.7ºC? 

Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2011 às 20:49)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Só uma dúvida, qual é a altitude do sensor que regista 14.7ºC?
> 
> Obrigado



Está a 2.5m no quintal....


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2011 às 20:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Está a 2.5m no quintal....



Bem mas que diferença...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2011 às 20:59)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Bem mas que diferença...



A miníma desta noite foi uma diferença de uma décima entre os dois sensores dentro uns RS caseiros .


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2011 às 21:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> A miníma desta noite foi uma diferença de uma décima entre os dois sensores dentro uns RS caseiros .



Não estou a por em causa, nem a duvidar de qualquer forma a temperatura se foi isso que pareceu, simplesmente estava a comentar 

Não prolonguemos mais o off-topic


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2011 às 21:04)

Hoje, máxima de *23,0ºC* em Castelo Branco. 

E se não estou em erro tratou-se de um recorde para o mês de Fevereiro.

O anterior era de 22,9ºC, registados no dia 28 do ano de 1960.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2011 às 21:05)

Neste momento a temperatura subiu em flecha com 16.1ºC e em altura 17.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Fev 2011 às 21:05)

boas

dia de sol e quentinho , ja tinha saudades de uns dias destes... 
o vento soprou muito fraco ao longo do dia com brisas ocasionais

extremos: 6.7ºC de minima e 19.6ºC de maxima

actuais: esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo e com as tais brisas 11.8ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

Boas Noites!

Hoje estava em Castelo Branco e ao ver de lá a Serra da Estrela tão branca  aproveitei já que estava a meio caminho e subi até à Torre. 

Um dia espectacular lá em cima, com temperaturas bem agradáveis e ainda muita neve como é visível.





Por Cernache um dia de Inverno (no calendário) bem quente com uma máxima de *22.7ºC*.

Por agora estão *12.6ºC* e *77% *de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, máxima de *23,0ºC* em Castelo Branco.
> 
> E se não estou em erro tratou-se de um recorde para o mês de Fevereiro.
> 
> O anterior era de 22,9ºC, registados no dia 28 do ano de 1960.



Não sabia André,já agora fica o registo ,ainda por cima no ano que eu nasci .


----------



## Z13 (25 Fev 2011 às 21:47)

Aqui por Bragança os dias têm tido amplitudes térmicas na ordem dos *20ºC* pelo que não há roupa que resista... de manhã é frio e à tarde quente... enfim!

Por enquanto *8,7ºC*


Extremos do dia:* 0,9ºC  20,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

Vento fraco e com 15.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2011 às 12:05)

ac_cernax disse:


> Hoje estava em Castelo Branco e ao ver de lá a Serra da Estrela tão branca  aproveitei já que estava a meio caminho e subi até à Torre.
> 
> Um dia espectacular lá em cima, com temperaturas bem agradáveis e ainda muita neve como é visível.



Excelentes imagens ac_cernax! 
Belo passeio.

Imagem de hoje da estância de ski:


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2011 às 12:10)

Manhã de nevoeiro, céu nublado e temperatura amena, com 13,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2011 às 14:45)

Céu nublado por finas nuvens altas e ambiente agradável, com uns 16,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2011 às 16:03)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia com as mesmas medidas de ontem ...sol e algumas nuvens altas e ambiente ,actual 21.1ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2011 às 16:54)

Tarde menos quente e muito mais húmida que ontem, com céu encoberto por uma leve camada de nuvens altas.

Actuais 16.9ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2011 às 17:06)

Nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,actual 20.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.6ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2011 às 18:05)

3º dia consecutivo com máxima de *20,4ºC*

Extremos do dia: *1,7ºC  20,4ºC*

Neste momento *14,5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2011 às 18:21)

Tudo calmo com céu parcialmente nublado, tempo ameno e húmido.

Actuais 14,2ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2011 às 19:58)

Vento fraco e com 14.7ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

*9,8ºC*

*52%*

*1026 hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

Céu nublado e neblina, com 11,0ºc e 90%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2011 às 23:18)

Esta noite já está mais fresquote ,actual 12.3ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2011 às 23:49)

Céu limpo e 8,8ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

2,5ºC / 18,0ºC (máxima mais alta do ano até ao momento).


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2011 às 00:23)

Por aqui o dia hoje foi de nebulosidade alta e já foi um pouco mais fresco, e parece que a descida é para continuar.

A máxima não foi além dos *19.4ºC*, quanto à mínima ficou-se pelos *5.9ºC*.

Por agora *9.2ºC* e *88%* de humidade.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2011 às 12:52)

Poucas nuvens e 11,6ºC.

Manhã mais quente, mas uma tarde bem mais fresca que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Rainy (27 Fev 2011 às 13:56)

E quanto a neve na Serra da estrela, pareçe-me pela webcam que está a desapareçer rapidamente e sem precipitação nos próximos dias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2011 às 14:46)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e ambiente sem ser tão quente devido ao vento ser moderado,actual 16.2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

Dia marcado pelo céu azul como não via há muito, apenas com alguma nebulosidade, essencialmente cumulus humilis e radiatus da parte da tarde. Ambiente ameno e seco, contrastando com o dia de ontem.

Actuais 10,6 e apenas 30%HR...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2011 às 20:16)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actual 10.5C e 44%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.2ºC / 16.8ºC.

A miníma da noite passada foi de 10.2ºC certamente vai ser ultrapassada .


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

Noite incrivelmente seca, não me lembra de nenhuma que o fosse tanto:

Actuais 9,1ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui céu quase limpo e temperatura de 5,6ºC que tem descido bem depois de uma máxima de 12,4ºC. A mínima é a temperatura actual.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2011 às 23:21)

Boas,tudo calmo com 9.7ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## Serrano (28 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

13.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã. Hoje tive uma mínima de 2.5ºC, um valor mais adequado à época.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2011 às 14:25)

Boas tardes.

Parece que já voltamos novamente há estação do ano em que nos encontramos ...recomenda-se mais uma peça de roupa .

Céu limpo e um ventinho pelo menos de manhã de N/NW,agora mais calmo e uma temperatura de 15.3ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Fev 2011 às 14:52)

Serrano disse:


> 13.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã. Hoje tive uma mínima de 2.5ºC, um valor mais adequado à época.



O aeródromo, fruto da inversão, chegou mesmo aos negativos!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Fev 2011 às 15:48)

Dia de algumas nuvem, tempo fresco e seco, com uma mínima de jeito...

Mínima de 1,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Fev 2011 às 17:17)

Tarde de algumas nuvens altas e alguns cumulus também, com vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

Já anoitece, com vento fraco e céu a reduzir a nebulosidade que marcou a tarde, em especial nuvens altas.

Actual 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2011 às 20:11)

Boas noites.

Tarde menos ventosa e com algumas nuvens,actual 11.1ºC e 42%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.5ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Fev 2011 às 20:56)

tarde marcada pelas nuvens altas e por cumulus, vento fraco de NW, moderado ao final da manhã.

Actual 8,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2011 às 22:09)

Boas,o vento está novamente moderado de N,actual 9.7ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2011 às 23:26)

O vento vai ficando mais forte com rajadas de N,actual 8.6ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2011 às 23:50)

Boa noite!

Estava a ver se chegava aos negativos... mas não vai dar antes da meia-noite!

Extremos do dia: *0,6ºC  14,4ºC*


Temperatura actual:* 0,6ºC*


----------

